# Le predatrici del Cialtry perduto



## Rebecca (10 Agosto 2007)

Autostima in ripresa. 
Mi è capitato di vedere Miss Grugno con lui senza desiderare di scomparire sotto una mattonella, perchè se lei è un po' -poco- più giovane e più atletica, anche io ho le mie qualità: femminilità e complessità, per chi gradisce.

I fatti. Mi tornano in mente momenti, mi ritrovo a desiderarlo. Ho pensato che in fondo potrei... E mi continua a passare per la testa quella frase che mi disse uno psicologo: "e tu non hai lottato quando la sua ex amante se l'è ripreso?"

Ieri sera, vedendoli per la prima volta non mi sono sentita morire, non ho sentito quell'invidia e senso di impotenza, mi sono sentita potente e seducente. Gli ho sorriso nel salutarlo. Ho deciso di provocarlo. Gli ho mandato un sms dicendgli che a volte penso che è un vero peccato. Mi andava di tirare un po' fuori le unghie e giocare. Forse di sedurlo, convinta che in fondo ce l'avrei fatta. Non mi ha risposto. Eppure non mi sento sconvolta. 

Oggi lo rivedo, ancora con lei, saluto, lui rigido. Entro veloce. Da dentro correggo il tiro, penso che forse lui può aver colto il mio sms di ieri come una richiesta di ritornare sui suoi passi. Mando un sms che faceva pressappoco: "Che faccia incazzata. Ti ho solo mandato una provocazione causa ormone impazzito, mica fatto un attentato alla vita". Lui entra per pagare. Gli faccio la linguaccia, lui mi saluta imbarazzato con lei che controlla da fuori e scappa veloce dimenticandosi dentro qualcosa, tanto che debbono inseguirlo...

Ma non risponde. E io mi meraviglio, pensavo di poterlo riacchiappare, alle spalle di lei.


----------



## Rebecca (10 Agosto 2007)

Qualcuno mi dice che se anche non ha risposto... ci pensa. E che forse prima o poi si rifarà vivo.
E se invece lui fosse innamorato di lei, cosa che ho sempre escluso?
E' vero che poco dopo avermi scaricata lui mi ha inviato un messaggio in cui cercava di riagganciare. Ma è anche vero che appena tornato con lei, lui con me ha chiuso (magari anche perchè io mi ero incazzata come una iena)... 
Forse ho solo fatto una figuraccia, col mio tentativo di giocare. Ma forse non è in fondo così grave.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2007)

...ai maiali è piaciuto, ma non abbastanza per farti risporcare le mani.


Rita, grrrrrrrr


----------



## Rebecca (10 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...ai maiali è piaciuto, ma non abbastanza per farti risporcare le mani.
> 
> 
> Rita, grrrrrrrr


Le stai gonfiando... sempre per colpa mia?


----------



## Old giulia (10 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Autostima in ripresa.
> Mi è capitato di vedere Miss Grugno con lui senza desiderare di scomparire sotto una mattonella, perchè se lei è un po' -poco- più giovane e più atletica, anche io ho le mie qualità: femminilità e complessità, per chi gradisce.
> 
> I fatti. Mi tornano in mente momenti, mi ritrovo a desiderarlo. Ho pensato che in fondo potrei... E mi continua a passare per la testa quella frase che mi disse uno psicologo: "e tu non hai lottato quando la sua ex amante se l'è ripreso?"
> ...


Mi stupisci Ritina,
nell'altro trhead mi dici di chiudere con il passato e guardare al futuro... e tu che fai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non è roba per te... e non sai quanto questo potrà renderti felice un domani.

Secondo me sei delusa da questo silenzio... e conscia di aver fatto una cazzata!
Vai all'angolo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un abbraccio cara


----------



## Rebecca (10 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Mi stupisci Ritina,
> nell'altro trhead mi dici di chiudere con il passato e guardare al futuro... e tu che fai?
> 
> 
> ...


Fatico un po' a spiegarti come questo non confligga nella mia visione con il guardare al futuro.
Certo che mi dispiace il silenzio, ma non ne sono abbattuta.
E per quanto riguarda la cazzata, non vorrei non averla fatta, quindi forse non la considero tale. Valeva la pena vedere la reazione, anche se forse ho fatto una figuraccia, mentre volevo solo incuiosirlo e adescarlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*mumble*



Rita ha detto:


> Fatico un po' a spiegarti come questo non confligga nella mia visione con il guardare al futuro.
> Certo che mi dispiace il silenzio, ma non ne sono abbattuta.
> E per quanto riguarda la cazzata, non vorrei non averla fatta, quindi forse non la considero tale. Valeva la pena vedere la reazione, anche se forse ho fatto una figuraccia, mentre volevo solo incuiosirlo e adescarlo.


Mumble mumble (posso usarlo anch'io anche se non sono un fumetto?) non è che questo tentativo di contatto seduttivo avesse anche lo scopo di metter alla prova il tuo essere diventata un po' zebra o almeno una gazzella a pois ?
Però forse sei in qualche modo, come diceva Chen, rimasta nel rapporto preda/predatore e hai solo assunto momentaneamente il ruolo del leone e lui gazzella ?
Però, dopo le tue descrizioni fisiche, lui come gazzella  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   è poco credibile al massimo potrebbe essere uno gnu  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Certo che lui è a disagio nel ruolo di preda e questo è divertente ...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Le stai gonfiando... sempre per colpa mia?


 
Essendo state sgonfie pertutto il giorno ( giornata positiva ) mi stavo portando avanti coi lavori di domani...

ma all'improvviso...


----------



## Rebecca (11 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mumble mumble (posso usarlo anch'io anche se non sono un fumetto?) non è che questo tentativo di contatto seduttivo avesse anche lo scopo di metter alla prova il tuo essere diventata un po' zebra o almeno una gazzella a pois ?
> Però forse sei in qualche modo, come diceva Chen, rimasta nel rapporto preda/predatore e hai solo assunto momentaneamente il ruolo del leone e lui gazzella ?
> Però, dopo le tue descrizioni fisiche, lui come gazzella
> 
> ...


Mah.. disagio... Un po' sì. Ma forse è solo seccato. Serio serio, l'ho visto.
Sembrava quasi che fosse con la moglie...


----------



## Old fay (11 Agosto 2007)

Ma non è certo così che si riprendono gli uomini...scusami. Ora per carità, non sarò io a fare di meglio, ma a volte è meglio non fare.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2007)

*Mah....*

Io quqndo vedo che una persona ha una situazione esistenziale simile al bastone di Cambronne.... prendo provvedimenti!
Se proprio non mi è possibile evitare di toccarlo, almeno metto i guanti.... (leggere: dargli una così labile importanza da non aver pensiero di lui se non solo occasionalmente) considerando che quello che gli si agita intorno è anche noioso ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ma non è certo così che si riprendono gli uomini...scusami. Ora per carità, non sarò io a fare di meglio, ma a volte è meglio non fare.





Bruja ha detto:


> Io quqndo vedo che una persona ha una situazione esistenziale simile al bastone di Cambronne.... prendo provvedimenti!
> Se proprio non mi è possibile evitare di toccarlo, almeno metto i guanti.... (leggere: dargli una così labile importanza da non aver pensiero di lui se non solo occasionalmente) considerando che quello che gli si agita intorno è anche noioso !
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, io sto solo cercando di fare quel che posso, tirando avanti cercando di superare le difficoltà. 
L'unica cosa positiva della mia situazione è che mio padre sta meglio di come potevamo temere. Altrimenti davvero non so come avrei potuto fare!!!

Per il resto conduco una vita modesta, con amicizie-sanguisuga che mi considerano preziosa e fantastica quando hanno bisogno di me, con un mutuo che mi strozza e che non mi permette una palestra, una vacanza, manco un w.e., un qualcosa che possa fare da valvola di sfogo, di ricaricare le energie, sola da anni, se si eccettuano queste storie inconcludenti che vi ho raccontato, sesso praticamente inesistente.

Eppure ho cercato di fare del mio meglio. Ho studiato, ho trovato lavoro, ho comprato un appartamentino che tengo come un bijou ma dove non arriva mai nessuno, ho cercato di essere sempre corretta con le persone, di essere buona, di essere solidale, di non fare le scarpe a nessuno. Di me dicono che sono intelligente, ironica e divertente, ma come ogni w.e sono sola.

Io ho BISOGNO di qualcosa per me, di qualche minima emozione, di qualche minima forma di piacere (e non posso abbuffarmi di pastasciutta visto che a fatica ho riguadagnato una linea e ho pure smesso di fumare). Come si fa a vivere una vita assolutamente priva di piaceri? Invece di stare qui a piangere (come faccio ora) mediamente cerco di rimboccarmi le maniche, di fare quello che posso.

Non si conquista così un uomo, Fay hai ragione, ma evidentemente io non ne sono capace. Provo, magari sbaglio, magari però imparo anche qualcosa. Questa storia sarà stata bacata in partenza, ma è stata una cosa preziosa, alla fine sì, lo devo dire, preziosa, perchè mi ha fatta sentire una donna, perchè ho fatto l'amore, perchè ho provato cosa vuol dire essere cercata, coccolata, avere un pensiero dolce durante il giorno. Poi dal giorno alla notte arriva la sua ex e se lo ripiglia. 8 mesi sono passati. 8 mesi in cui ho cercato di disfarmi di questo ricordo, ho fatto come mi avete detto voi, indifferenza, un aperitivo di tanto in tanto (al massimo 3-4)... nel corso dei quali non ho mai mai fatto la svenevole, la seducente, nulla, chiesto nulla. Solo una volta gli ho detto che ci ero rimasta male per i modi. Poi arriva Fa che mi dice che potrei anche cercare di riprendermelo, poi arriva lo psicologo che mi dice che io non lotto mai, poi arrivano quelli che mi dicono che devo avere più autostima, che non devo temere la competizione, che devo essere assertiva. E io non volevo riprendermelo, no volevo solo portarmelo a letto. Allora io che sono stata così indifferente e sfuggevole, ho provato a chiedere quello che volevo, ad essere assertiva. Tanto ho pensato che se gli piaccio, un cornino alla tipa lo poteva anche fare,vito che è un bugiardo. Ma forse ho fatto male i conti, forse di questa è innamorato, e allora cara Fay, non lo si conquista comunque, nè con la provocazione, nè con l'indifferenza.
Sono proprio stanca. Eppure so che piangerà per mezz'ora, poi mi farò forza, mi preparerò e come al solito andrò a farmi la mia passeggiata da sola nella mia città deserta come ogni domenica.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Dubito fortemente ci sia un modo di "riprendersi un uomo" valido per tutti gli uomini... specie quelli che, ahime', non ci hanno scelte... 

Rita, cara, riprenditi la tua vita, ma molla quel ca@@o  di uomo... non hai lottato al tempo... non farlo adesso... nel tuo caso specifico perdere la guerra potrebbe risultare la piu' grande delle tue vittorie!!!

Baci


----------



## Old fay (12 Agosto 2007)

Cara Rita, tu fai parte del mondo, sei parte di esso, non pensare che andrai girando per la città deserta da sola, sei parte di essa, fai parte di essa. Non partire dal tuo essere da sola, parti dal mondo che include anche te...io la vedo così, so che non è molto, ma è già qualcosa. Non dobbiamo vivere andando alla ricerca di qualcosa, ma facendo parte di quel qualcosa, hai una vita più che dignitosa, te la sei costruita, certo, economicamente è difficile, ma siamo adulti abastanza da poter fare delle rinunce. So che non è facile essere soli, soprattutto quando per un secondo abbiamo toccato il cielo con un dito, ma non sarà così per sempre, nulla resta uguale per fortuna o...purtroppo...c'è un disegno sopra di noi che non sempre coprendiamo ma che poi improvvisamente un giorno, per un dettglio, per un'inezia ci si rivela chiaro. Tu intanto cammina sul tuo percorso e vedi dove ti porterà...soprattutto credici. BACI!


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito fortemente ci sia un modo di "riprendersi un uomo" valido per tutti gli uomini... specie quelli che, ahime', non ci hanno scelte...
> 
> Rita, cara, riprenditi la tua vita, ma molla quel ca@@o di uomo... non hai lottato al tempo... non farlo adesso... nel tuo caso specifico perdere la guerra potrebbe risultare la piu' grande delle tue vittorie!!!
> 
> Baci


 
Mi dispiace per lo sfogo, piangersi addosso non serve a molto, ma sfogarsi ogni tanto magari sì. 
Io davvero non ci capisco più niente, "lotta", "fai l'indifferente", mah... In amor vince chi fugge? Però qui ci sono thread di persone che vengono lasciate per l'ex di lui che ritorna e piange e supplica. A me pare che non ci sia strategia che tenga... In amore vincono... gli altri


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara Rita, tu fai parte del mondo, sei parte di esso, non pensare che andrai girando per la città deserta da sola, sei parte di essa, fai parte di essa. Non partire dal tuo essere da sola, parti dal mondo che include anche te...io la vedo così, so che non è molto, ma è già qualcosa. Non dobbiamo vivere andando alla ricerca di qualcosa, ma facendo parte di quel qualcosa, hai una vita più che dignitosa, te la sei costruita, certo, economicamente è difficile, ma siamo adulti abastanza da poter fare delle rinunce. So che non è facile essere soli, soprattutto quando per un secondo abbiamo toccato il cielo con un dito, ma non sarà così per sempre, nulla resta uguale per fortuna o...purtroppo...c'è un disegno sopra di noi che non sempre coprendiamo ma che poi improvvisamente un giorno, per un dettglio, per un'inezia ci si rivela chiaro. Tu intanto cammina sul tuo percorso e vedi dove ti porterà...soprattutto credici. BACI!


Non sarà così per sempre, ma intanto il mio fidanzato storico mi ha scaricata nel 2000! Nel frattempo gli altri fanno cose. Tutti i miei amici single si sono fidanzati, il mio ex ha avuto due storie e intanto si è sposato, l'amica di Cialtry è stata sola e poi se l'è ripreso. E io qui....


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per lo sfogo, piangersi addosso non serve a molto, ma sfogarsi ogni tanto magari sì.
> Io davvero non ci capisco più niente, "lotta", "fai l'indifferente", mah... In amor vince chi fugge? Però qui ci sono thread di persone che vengono lasciate per l'ex di lui che ritorna e piange e supplica. A me pare che non ci sia strategia che tenga... In amore vincono... gli altri


Perche' ti dispiaci per lo sfogo? Hai detto bene sfogarsi fa bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me in amore o perdono tutti o vincono tutti... quando coinvolte ci sono piu' di due persone e' gia' battaglia persa...

Parere personalissimo.

Buona Domenica Rita


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mumble mumble (posso usarlo anch'io anche se non sono un fumetto?) non è che questo tentativo di contatto seduttivo avesse anche lo scopo di metter alla prova il tuo essere diventata un po' zebra o almeno una gazzella a pois ?
> Però forse sei in qualche modo, come diceva Chen, rimasta nel rapporto preda/predatore e hai solo assunto momentaneamente il ruolo del leone e lui gazzella ?
> Però, dopo le tue descrizioni fisiche, lui come gazzella
> 
> ...


 
P/R, oggi credo che il vero errore sia stato pensare che lei fosse un'altra me. Insomma, una che frequentava con le stesse motivazioni. Che fosse un cialtrone traditore. Quindi si poteva pensare che, passato un certo tempo, io potessi costitire una trasgressione, visto che quando mi ha lasciata non è stato per stanchezza, ma per il repentino ritorno di lei. Dopo due settimane mi mandò un messaggio, in cui mi chiedeva come sto e cercava un contatto. io ho pensato che volesse tenere il piede in due scarpe. Ho creduto in questi giorni che riprendermelo anche solo per un attimo fosse cosa semplice, che dipendeva da me. Alle mie provocazioni non ha risposto. Mi si prospetta la cosa che non ho mai creduto. Che magri lui sia innamorato di lei. Che sia anche disposto a lasciare casa per lei, visto che si fa vedere tranquillamente in giro. Che, senza di lei, allora abbia cercato in me un rimpiazzo. Quindi niente cornini per lei con me. Può anche essere, che il suo silenzio dipenda da un fraintendimento e che creda che il mio rifarmi avanti possa mettere in pericolo la loro storia, come mi hai detto, ma allora se teme questo, allora è innamorato. Forse non è così cialtrone... Sai forse non era disagio, era proprio fastidio.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Ma non è certo così che si riprendono gli uomini...scusami. Ora per carità, non sarò io a fare di meglio, ma a volte è meglio non fare.


Me lo puoi dire come si riprendono, allora? Senza ironiaa, chiedo davvero...


----------



## Old fay (12 Agosto 2007)

Lo chiedi a me? Io penso che se le cose devono andare vanno comunque, a prescindere dalla nostra volontà, credo nel libero arbitrio, ma credo soprattutto nella corrispondenza delle cose. Ci devono essere lo stesso entusismo e la stessa voglia di stare insieme, non ci sono strategie, è vero, in amor vince chi fugge e ne sono convinta sempre di più, ma alla base ci deve essere la voglia di riprendere colui che fugge e di farsi acchiappare, non so se mi spiego!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*Eh*

Chi conosce la ricetta per prendersi chi si vuole non esiste ed è per questo che da sempre dà materia a chiromanti, opere liriche e film e...ci beviamo di tutto (in mancanza di elisir d'amore da dare a bere) nella speranza di imparare il "trucco" o per consolarci!
Del resto se non vogliamo qualcuno o ..non lo vogliamo abbastanza non c'è mezzo che possa farci cambiare idea e se abbiamo qualcuno nel cuore possiamo far di tutto ..ma non riusciamo a togliercelo!
Forse l'unico segreto è costruirci la vita che vogliamo, nel limite del possibile, e considerare l'amore un sovrappiù...
Non ci riuscite? E*h.. siete in un numerosa compagnia 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi conosce la ricetta per prendersi chi si vuole non esiste ed è per questo che da sempre dà materia a chiromanti, opere liriche e film e...ci beviamo di tutto (in mancanza di elisir d'amore da dare a bere) nella speranza di imparare il "trucco" o per consolarci!
> Del resto se non vogliamo qualcuno o ..non lo vogliamo abbastanza non c'è mezzo che possa farci cambiare idea e se abbiamo qualcuno nel cuore possiamo far di tutto ..ma non riusciamo a togliercelo!
> Forse l'unico segreto è costruirci la vita che vogliamo, nel limite del possibile, e considerare l'amore un sovrappiù...
> Non ci riuscite? E*h.. siete in un numerosa compagnia
> ...


Questo forse vuole anche dire che se si è un po' maldestri, possiamo anche perdonarcelo... un sms di troppo o in meno, alla fine non cambiano nulla e quindi non sono nemmeno da considerarsi errori imperdonabili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*Più o meno*



Rita ha detto:


> Questo forse vuole anche dire che se si è un po' maldestri, possiamo anche perdonarcelo... un sms di troppo o in meno, alla fine non cambiano nulla e quindi non sono nemmeno da considerarsi errori imperdonabili


Chi si interessa a noi non si fa "smontare" da una frase infelice (detta o letta) chi ha altro per la testa resta piuttosto indifferente...
Nello specifico penso che Cialtry non cambierà la buona opinione che ha di te per un sms.
Come non ha cambiato la tua opinione di lui come cialtrone il fatto che sia stato sensibile ai tuoi problemi...


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Lo chiedi a me? Io penso che se le cose devono andare vanno comunque, a prescindere dalla nostra volontà, credo nel libero arbitrio, ma credo soprattutto nella corrispondenza delle cose. Ci devono essere lo stesso entusismo e la stessa voglia di stare insieme, non ci sono strategie, è vero, in amor vince chi fugge e ne sono convinta sempre di più, ma alla base ci deve essere la voglia di riprendere colui che fugge e di farsi acchiappare, non so se mi spiego!!!


Lo chiedo a te, perchè mi sembri decisa, anche nelle difficoltà.
Se è vero quello che dici, è un sollievo, perchè allora il mio eterno timore di sbagliare, che tutto dipenda da quanto veloce fingo di scappere o da quanto irruentemente inseguo, allora forse posso scordarmelo e essere solo me stessa.

Alla fine, ci sono state risposte e messaggi oggi. Il suo ultimo messaggio di oggi è stato... un bacio dove vuoi tu. Ma alla fine non ci ho guadagnato un ca@@o... Se non un po' di sudiciume morale che però non mi fa venire nemmeno troppa voglia di fare la doccia.
Mi sento sporca perchè tutto ciò non mi infastidisce come dovrebbe.


----------



## Old melarossa (12 Agosto 2007)

Quindi niente cornini per lei con me. 



Per quanto le domeniche siano noiose, per quanti i tuoi amici siano così stronzi da lasciarti uscire da sola avvolta nella tua tristezza, nessuna cosa giustifica il tuo ristagno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  La noia, la poca pretesa (davvero vuoi solo il trofeo del cornino?) parlano solo di un TUO problema. Se tu avessi scritto: lo rivoglio a tutti i costi perchè lo amo, perchè scopa bene, perchè ha i capelli alla J. brown, perchè è l'unico che mi capisce, perchè...perchè...... allora non ti scriverei questo.
Ma in te aleggia, posso sbagliarmi, certo, solo il ristagno del dejavu e l'affermazione della classica guerra tra poveri, tra dnne in questo caso, tra tradite. il cornino diostrerebbe che lui è inaffidabile anche con lei? Che ha lasciato lei prima per te e poi rilasciato te per lei.. non comprendi che costui, attravreso i tuoi sms rafforza solo la sua convinzione di essere il gettonatissimo ex delle ex? Non comprendi che magari prima ha fatto soffrire lei e poi te e ora, rispondendoti all'sms, di nuovo lei? Ti consola? Non credo. E' vero, le domeniche sono tristi e nnon ti vengono pensieri migliori in testa. E allora gli sms partono quasi da soli.
Dai, riaccendi il tuo motore spento. Non occorrono amic, nè ex. c'è un treno, un aereo (metaforico) che ti attende piu in là. E' solo una questione di pochi metri avanti. Riaccendi il tuo motore e sgomma lontano da ex, dalle domeniche, dagli inutili amici. Hai un motore ma non sai di averlo. Dai.....riparti da te.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

melarossa ha detto:


> Quindi niente cornini per lei con me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apprezzo il senso del tuo messaggio.
Solo una curiosità... Se io inveci avessi scritto che non riesco a togliermelo dalla mente e che quando mi ha per la prima volta appoggiato la sua mano sulla spalla mi ha fatta stare come non sono mai stata nè prima nè dopo in vita mia, non sto dicendo questo, ma se te lo dicessi, cosa risponderesti?


----------



## Old melarossa (12 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Apprezzo il senso del tuo messaggio.
> Solo una curiosità... Se io inveci avessi scritto che non riesco a togliermelo dalla mente e che quando mi ha per la prima volta appoggiato la sua mano sulla spalla mi ha fatta stare come non sono mai stata nè prima nè dopo in vita mia, non sto dicendo questo, ma se te lo dicessi, cosa risponderesti?





Quando le cose che facciamo hanno un senso, sbagliato o meno non importa, allora ha senso anche percorrere una strada unicamente a senso unico nella direzione del malessere. Te l'ho scritto prima, posso sbagliarmi, ma nelle tue parole tutta questo trasporto legato a LUI, come amore, persona, identità, come sintesi di un NOI, di un te piu lui, non l'ho colto e, ribadisco, possibile che tu lo abbia dato per sottinteso.
Se ci fosse certamente ti avrei dato una risposta diversa e, mi pare di avertelo anche scritto prima.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

melarossa ha detto:


> Quando le cose che facciamo hanno un senso, sbagliato o meno non importa, allora ha senso anche percorrere una strada unicamente a senso unico nella direzione del malessere. Te l'ho scritto prima, posso sbagliarmi, ma nelle tue parole tutta questo trasporto legato a LUI, come amore, persona, identità, come sintesi di un NOI, di un te piu lui, non l'ho colto e, ribadisco, possibile che tu lo abbia dato per sottinteso.
> Se ci fosse certamente ti avrei dato una risposta diversa e, mi pare di avertelo anche scritto prima.


Certo, ti ho compreso bene. E mi farebbe grande piacere conoscere cosa avresti risposto, diversamente.


----------



## Old melarossa (12 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Certo, ti ho compreso bene. E mi farebbe grande piacere conoscere cosa avresti risposto, diversamente.




*Rita, non so quanti anni tu abbia, né che storie e percorsi tu abbia avuto, ma una cosa io, seppur tardi, l'ho capita di me. Possiamo anche passare interminabili anni perseguendo quel che è ovvio perseguire (con ovvio mi riferisco alle scelte di mediazione tra quel che incontriamo durante il nostro cammino, quello che veramente scegliamo che ci capiti, quel che comprendiamo voler conservare o buttare compresi i condizionamenti culturali, familiari, ecc). Insomma possiamo anche accettare una vita perchè è quella che ci ritroviamo per “ovvie ragioni”, oppure possiamo renderci disponibili a capire quel che vogliamo davvero (il senso) perchè è quella cosa, e solo quella, a farci felici. E quando comprendi che quello che hai intorno, al fianco, non è esattamente quel che avresti voluto, vorresti, vuoi, è necessario interrogarsi  sul da farsi. Come dire,  quel che hai intorno rappresenta il tuo senso? Stai facendo quello che senti? stai perseguendo quello che è il tuo idele di amore, sentimento, espressione? no? allora non hai energie per lottare. allora vuol dire che non ti rappesenta abbastanza. Perchè se davvero tu sentissi che lui è lui, e solo unicamente lui, la persona da giusta da amare, non ti porresti neppure il problema di star qui a scrivere. Troveresti la dsperazione giusta per lotare disperatamente per quel qualcosa di unico che hai incontrato. ma mi pare che non sia questo il caso. e la mia risposta è solo un esercizio inutile di battitura tasti. non credo che ti sarà utile.*


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

melarossa ha detto:


> *Rita, non so quanti anni tu abbia, né che storie e percorsi tu abbia avuto, ma una cosa io, seppur tardi, l'ho capita di me. Possiamo anche passare interminabili anni perseguendo quel che è ovvio perseguire (con ovvio mi riferisco alle scelte di mediazione tra quel che incontriamo durante il nostro cammino, quello che veramente scegliamo che ci capiti, quel che comprendiamo voler conservare o buttare compresi i condizionamenti culturali, familiari, ecc). Insomma possiamo anche accettare una vita perchè è quella che ci ritroviamo per “ovvie ragioni”, oppure possiamo renderci disponibili a capire quel che vogliamo davvero (il senso) perchè è quella cosa, e solo quella, a farci felici. E quando comprendi che quello che hai intorno, al fianco, non è esattamente quel che avresti voluto, vorresti, vuoi, è necessario interrogarsi sul da farsi. Come dire, quel che hai intorno rappresenta il tuo senso? Stai facendo quello che senti? stai perseguendo quello che è il tuo idele di amore, sentimento, espressione? no? allora non hai energie per lottare. allora vuol dire che non ti rappesenta abbastanza. Perchè se davvero tu sentissi che lui è lui, e solo unicamente lui, la persona da giusta da amare, non ti porresti neppure il problema di star qui a scrivere. Troveresti la dsperazione giusta per lotare disperatamente per quel qualcosa di unico che hai incontrato. ma mi pare che non sia questo il caso. e la mia risposta è solo un esercizio inutile di battitura tasti. non credo che ti sarà utile.*


Lottare... Questa parola ricorre.
Chi sono?
Ho 38 anni. A 32 il mio fidanzato storico mi ha lasciata, devastata.
Da allora single, tranne un uomo narciso per un po' e poi Cialtry, sposato. 
8 mesi in cui mi sono ripetuta che mi meritavo quelle emozioni, dopo tanta morte interiore, che anche senza un futuro quella cosa mi rendeva felice. Per garantire che questa cosa durasse, ho mantenuto un distacco, sms centellinati da parte mia, nessuna pretesa, grande discrezione, in giro fingevo di non vederlo, alzavo il dito medio e gli facevo una linguaccia quando lui mi chiedeva fedeltà.
Lui mi dice cose dolci, si lamenta del mio distacco, e io invece credo di fargli un favore. Ma faccio i salti mortali per vederlo, quando mi chiama mollo qualsiasi cosa stia facendo, mi dissanguo economicamente per comprarmi cose carine, mi assento dal lavoro chiedendo permessi, facendogli credere che erano ferie programmate, ma sempre senza farglielo capire. Perchè io non merito amore da un uomo libero, ma non merito nemmeno quel minimo di dedizione che gli uomini sposati regalano alle loro amanti.

Poi lui mi molla, dal giorno alla notte ritorna la sua ex amante. Sono passati 8 mesi. E lui con lei non teme di farsi vedere in giro, lei gli fa le scenate di gelosia, lei lo bacia in pubblico, lei lo corteggia, tutte quelle cose che io non ho fatto.

Ne parlo con uno psicologo e lui mi dice "e tu non hai lottato"? Questa cosa della lotta è stata oggetto di un'altra discussione. Sai cosa vorrei davvero? Un punto di partenza da cui cominciare a lottare. Capire cosa sarebbe successo se io mi fossi comportata diversamente allora. capire perchè io devo essere sempre quella che cerca di non "pesare" mai gli altri (a parte voi, so che peso enormemente qui), di fare la cosa giusta per non stancarli e poi si stancano sempre....


----------



## Old melarossa (12 Agosto 2007)

*nulla avviene  casualmente*

la cosa peggiore che puoi trarne da queste esperienze è convincerti che hai lo stigma di quella che prima o poi gli uomini ti lasceranno. 
Io in tutto questo racconto vedo un'assente: Te stessa. tutto questo assestarsi attorno al modello più “digeribile” (permessi passati per ferie e tutto il resto che hai citato) parlano di una donna che ha paura di non essre digerita ed assunta tanto da “diluirsi”, rendersi flessibile. E' un modo per non volersi bene. Cercare inconsciamente le situazioni in cui “chiedere” è un lusso. Se non sei convinta tu stessa che sei da “occupare” -amare- (fisicamente, mentalemnte, psicologicamente) interamente come fai a convincere l'altro?
Spero che tu riesca a cogliere oltre le righe di queste parole che possono sembrare dure ma ti capisco bene. e dietro la scelta di stare con un uomo sposato c'è sempre una parte di se stessa che grida la propria inconscia “indisponibilità” -insicurezza, sfiducia- nel costruire una casa che abbia tute le pareti al posto giusto.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Agosto 2007)

*AMORE  ED ECONOMIA*



melarossa ha detto:


> la cosa peggiore che puoi trarne da queste esperienze è convincerti che hai lo stigma di quella che prima o poi gli uomini ti lasceranno.
> Io in tutto questo racconto vedo un'assente: Te stessa. tutto questo assestarsi attorno al modello più “digeribile” (permessi passati per ferie e tutto il resto che hai citato) parlano di una donna che ha paura di non essre digerita ed assunta tanto da “diluirsi”, rendersi flessibile. E' un modo per non volersi bene. Cercare inconsciamente le situazioni in cui “chiedere” è un lusso. Se non sei convinta tu stessa che sei da “occupare” -amare- (fisicamente, mentalemnte, psicologicamente) interamente come fai a convincere l'altro?
> Spero che tu riesca a cogliere oltre le righe di queste parole che possono sembrare dure ma ti capisco bene. e dietro la scelta di stare con un uomo sposato c'è sempre una parte di se stessa che grida la propria inconscia “indisponibilità” -insicurezza, sfiducia- nel costruire una casa che abbia tute le pareti al posto giusto.


 
Il cornino lo vorrei, ma non per rivalsa. Lo vorrei per darmi un'occasione di fare quello che non ho fatto, lo vorrei per darmi un'occasione di essere ingombrante, pretenziosa, invadente. Perchè a volte penso che se fossi stata diversa... Forse, non certamente, ma forse, la scelta sarebbe stata diversa. Lui si lamentava della mia scarsa affettuosità, del mio non cercarlo per prima. E io pensavo di essere brava. Lui mi manca, mi manca quel pensiero che accompagnava la giornata, mi mancano le sue tenerezze e le sue ruvidezze a volte, mi mancano le nostri notti, perchè non ho mai avuto prima o dopo emozioni come quelle... Vorrei un'occasione per essere come dici tu con lui. Mi parlavano l'altro giorno di quel principio dell'economia per cui le cose che vendi a poco prezzo non vengono percepite come preziose. Vale anche per l'amore? Se ti chiedo poco, mi vedi da poco?


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

Cara Rita

Per conquistare un uomo devi semplicemente fare due cose:
1) metterla di pensare a Cialtry
2) non cercare un uomo


Sembra un assurdo eppure ho un'amica separata che pensava ormai di aver chiuso con le relazioni anche perchè tutte le persone che bussavano alla sua porta cercavano solo una scopata e quindi rimaneva legata ad un carro che le provocava solo sofferenze (vedi cialtry). Il giorno in cui lei ha davvero chiuso con questo filo pendente e si è messa in un angolo in solitudine, ha incotrato la persona che oggi dice "le sta facendo provare emozioni mai vissute".

Quindi, primo devi smetterla di pensare a quel personaggio come all'unica risposta della tua solitudine, e per secondo devi iniziare a pensare di fare a meno degli uomini. Appena avrai raggiunto questo secondo stadio, vedrai che i tuoi occhi cominceranno a trovarne tanti di uomini.

Devi considerare che gli uomini seri, non si fanno avanti se ti vedono che "sbavi" per un altro (come Cialtry), non ci provano neppure. Gli unici che si possono infilare sono quelli che cercano solo rapporti "bassi"


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

melarossa ha detto:


> la cosa peggiore che puoi trarne da queste esperienze è convincerti che hai lo stigma di quella che prima o poi gli uomini ti lasceranno.
> Io in tutto questo racconto vedo un'assente: Te stessa. tutto questo assestarsi attorno al modello più “digeribile” (permessi passati per ferie e tutto il resto che hai citato) parlano di una donna che ha paura di non essre digerita ed assunta tanto da “diluirsi”, rendersi flessibile. E' un modo per non volersi bene. Cercare inconsciamente le situazioni in cui “chiedere” è un lusso. Se non sei convinta tu stessa che sei da “occupare” -amare- (fisicamente, mentalemnte, psicologicamente) interamente come fai a convincere l'altro?
> Spero che tu riesca a cogliere oltre le righe di queste parole che possono sembrare dure ma ti capisco bene. e dietro la scelta di stare con un uomo sposato c'è sempre una parte di se stessa che grida la propria inconscia “indisponibilità” -insicurezza, sfiducia- nel costruire una casa che abbia tute le pareti al posto giusto.


----------



## Rebecca (13 Agosto 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


>


 
Come va il barometro?
Sai, prima di postare, vorrei sapere se è molto pericoloso...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Rita
> 
> Per conquistare un uomo devi semplicemente fare due cose:
> 1) metterla di pensare a Cialtry
> ...


Beh, nessuno vede che sbavo per Cialtry. E' una cosa piuttosto riservata...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Come va il barometro?
> Sai, prima di postare, vorrei sapere se è molto pericoloso...


 
Rita, vai liscia...barometro fuori uso


----------



## Rebecca (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Rita, vai liscia...barometro fuori uso


Io per precauzione l'ho fatto su un altro thread...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io per precauzione l'ho fatto su un altro thread...


 
non vale


----------



## Rebecca (13 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non vale


Magari può sembrare di no, ma un minimo spirito di conservazione ce h'ho anch'io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*mumble*



Rita ha detto:


> Il cornino lo vorrei, ma non per rivalsa. Lo vorrei per darmi un'occasione di fare quello che non ho fatto, lo vorrei per darmi un'occasione di essere ingombrante, pretenziosa, invadente. Perchè a volte penso che se fossi stata diversa... Forse, non certamente, ma forse, la scelta sarebbe stata diversa. Lui si lamentava della mia scarsa affettuosità, del mio non cercarlo per prima. E io pensavo di essere brava. Lui mi manca, mi manca quel pensiero che accompagnava la giornata, mi mancano le sue tenerezze e le sue ruvidezze a volte, mi mancano le nostri notti, perchè non ho mai avuto prima o dopo emozioni come quelle... Vorrei un'occasione per essere come dici tu con lui. *Mi parlavano l'altro giorno di quel principio dell'economia per cui le cose che vendi a poco prezzo non vengono percepite come preziose. Vale anche per l'amore? Se ti chiedo poco, mi vedi da poco*?


Mi sembra una questione su cui riflettere...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra una questione su cui riflettere...


 
molto, moltissimo.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Agosto 2007)

quanto valgo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  allora.



Mi si è rotto il meccanismo di recezione


----------



## Rebecca (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quanto valgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti...
Non è che adesso mi appari anche in sogno?
Ieri mi sono sognata, lo giuro, che un felino feroce ma di piccole dimensioni, cucciolo,  ma con denti enormi che mi dava la caccia... Ora che sono on line.... l'ho riconosciuto nel tuo avatar! E questo dopo il tuo grrrr
Devo essere davvero serena per sognare queste cose....


----------



## cat (14 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Senti...
> Non è che adesso mi appari anche in sogno?
> Ieri mi sono sognata, lo giuro, che un felino feroce ma di piccole dimensioni, cucciolo, ma con denti enormi che mi dava la caccia... Ora che sono on line.... l'ho riconosciuto nel tuo avatar! E questo dopo il tuo grrrr
> Devo essere davvero serena per sognare queste cose....


 

sognare un gatto indica la tua volontà di liberarti da situazioni o legami che ti tengono prigioniera.
Vuoi respirare aria pulita, aria nuova, per farlo ti devi affrancare dal passato, elaborare il lutto di una relazione che non c'è più.
E' sintomatico che tu faccia questo sogno ora che lui ti ha risposto ai sms.

la liberazione passerà dal'affrontarlo.... tu ora ce l'hai li, disponibile con quei sms.
Approfitta della situazione, fatti forza, annulla tutta la sua  aleatoria autostima basata su certezze inconsistenti.


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra una questione su cui riflettere...


Mentre rifletti mettici dentro che il prezzo dipende dall'autostima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quanto valgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ammore tu non hai prezzo... disse Ivana Trump al marito


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore tu non hai prezzo... disse Ivana Trump al marito


 
La verità è che tu saresti una cambiale a vita!!! La Trump ha mangiato ma tu lo avresti spolpato!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> La verità è che tu saresti una cambiale a vita!!! La Trump ha mangiato ma tu lo avresti spolpato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarei stata felicissima di fingere amore... tutti i giorni...aprendo il mio guardaroba... di 90m3 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Al divorzio mi sarei dimostrata comprensibile ...con in tasca il 50% dei suoi beni 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Sono orrendamente materialista e me ne compiaccio!!! Tanto le farfalle nell stomaco sono passeggere... un grasso, lurido conto in banca puo' essere a vita


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sarei stata felicissima di fingere amore... tutti i giorni...aprendo il mio guardaroba... di 90m3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ormai questi fanno firmare un accordo prematrimoniale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Conviene farli becchi e continuare a spolparli da brava mogliettina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2007)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sarei stata felicissima di fingere amore... tutti i giorni...aprendo il mio guardaroba... di 90m3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Material girl


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ormai questi fanno firmare un accordo prematrimoniale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su quello ci si puo' accordare...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Material girl


 
Come sposare un miliardario e' il mio film


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come sposare un miliardario e' il mio film


Pensavo fosse Alien


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

*Stronzolo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Pensavo fosse Alien






























Al massimo Arancia Meccanica


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Al massimo Arancia Meccanica


Quello sempre e in ogni luogo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un Alex al femminile...ti ci vedrei bene


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Al massimo Arancia Meccanica


Si nota  che multimodi è tornato vero???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si nota che multimodi è tornato vero????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che la Forza sia con te!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si nota che multimodi è tornato vero????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh, nessuno vede che sbavo per Cialtry. E' una cosa piuttosto riservata...


 
Con questa NON risposta, hai chiarito perchè oggi non trovi un uomo e vivi in solitudine......


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


Che dici se lo soprannominassimo "crazy hat"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che dici se lo soprannominassimo *"crazy hat*"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


os


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che dici se lo soprannominassimo "crazy hat"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io proporrei "Hideous Hat" !!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io proporrei "Hideous Hat" !!!!


Troppa grazia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Tu mi lusinghi


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*non c'è niente da fare....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Troppa grazia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La jena con te ha il "cuor d'oro" da compaesanite acuta!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La jena con te ha il "cuor d'oro" da compaesanite acuta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che culo che ho...non oso pensare cosa ideerebbe se volesse essere un tantino cattivella


----------



## Lettrice (14 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che culo che ho...non oso pensare cosa ideerebbe se volesse essere un tantino cattivella


dowchikawanwan


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dowchikawanwan


----------



## Bruja (14 Agosto 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


Senti per non saper leggere nè scrivere nel dubbio hai un paio di mutande di ghisa???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Con questa NON risposta, hai chiarito perchè oggi non trovi un uomo e vivi in solitudine......


 





Non mi sembrava di ricordarti così impietoso.
Ad ogni modo la risposta credevo trapelasse una certa sinistra autoironia. Almeno l'intenzione era quella....


----------



## Rebecca (14 Agosto 2007)

melarossa ha detto:


> *Troveresti la dsperazione giusta per lotare disperatamente per quel qualcosa di unico che hai incontrato. ma mi pare che non sia questo il caso. e la mia risposta è solo un esercizio inutile di battitura tasti. non credo che ti sarà utile.*


lottare, lottare, lottare. 
ho voglia di lottare, ma la domanda vera è... qualche volta si vince? o la lotta è controproducente?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non mi sembrava di ricordarti così impietoso.
> Ad ogni modo la risposta credevo trapelasse una certa sinistra autoironia. Almeno l'intenzione era quella....


 
Scusami, non avevo colto l'autoironia......... Arrivo da un thread dove sono uscito con le ossa rotte e non ho davvero colto la sfumature.

Sull'impietoso, ti assicuro che so far di peggio, altrimenti non avrei potuto autoinfliggermi certe punizioni


----------



## Verena67 (15 Agosto 2007)

*Vabbé l'ironia....*

...ma ancora mandi sms a Cialtry?!

Ma....perché?!?!?

Era un vero amore, Rita?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Merita di essere la terza in linea?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Old Addos (15 Agosto 2007)

*Chia pane non ha denti*

Beh , ricevere un sms di una donna che ti parla di ormoni impazziti e non fare una piega , è proprio da lessi ( = bolliti ) ; lascialo perdere , non lo meriti.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> Beh , ricevere un sms di una donna che ti parla di ormoni impazziti e non fare una piega , è proprio da lessi ( = bolliti ) ; lascialo perdere , non lo meriti.


Caro Addos, la piega l'ha fatta....
Silenzio per un giorno...  
Poi io gli ho scritto che pensavo di averlo messo in difficoltà, avevo avuto un ricordo piacevole e pensavo di poter permettermi una battuta, come a volte fa lui. 
Lui risponde che anzi gli ha fatto piacere, ma che Grugno, che era con lui quando gli ho mandato il messaggio adescatore (infatti stavamo nello stesso posto, anche se me ne sono andata subito) è molto gelosa.
Poi ha cominciato a mandarmi messaggi maliziosi, molto, diciamo proposte oscene, con lo stesso tono di quando ci vedavamo. Poi ci siamo incontrati csualmente e, premesso che negli ultimi tempi mi sono un po' migliorata (linea, abbigliamento, campio pettinatura), lui mi ha fatto una rafiografia... Tutto questo in un giorno.
Insomma poi è partito per il ferragosto e ha lanciato un amo per dopo ferragosto, che per la cronaca è domani...
Io sono molto molto confusa... Da una parte sono lusingta, da una parte penso di aver aperto una crepa nella loro relazione, da una parte ho voglia di vederlo e non pensare a lei, da una parte ho voglia di mettermi alla prova, come ho detto, insomma di essere diversa da come fui, dall'altra mi sento una poco di buono... Da una parte temo di perdere tempo, da una parte mi sento per questo più sicura di me...


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...ma ancora mandi sms a Cialtry?!
> 
> Ma....perché?!?!?
> 
> ...


Lui forse non mi merita... Ma io mi merito lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Mi manca.
Mi manca un'occasione per comportarmi diversamente con lui.
Se poi riesco a reggere un'amante che sembra una fidanzatina, questo non lo so.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Scusami, non avevo colto l'autoironia......... Arrivo da un thread dove sono uscito con le ossa rotte e non ho davvero colto la sfumature.
> 
> Sull'impietoso, ti assicuro che so far di peggio, altrimenti non avrei potuto autoinfliggermi certe punizioni


----------



## Old Addos (15 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita*

Beh , la concorrenza aiuta sempre a migliorarsi ; se il confronto con Grugno ti ha portata ad aggiornare il tuo look , dovresti dirle grazie !

Quanto all' appuntamento di domani , a mio parere devi seguire l' istinto e buttartici a pesce ; se Grugno è sempre così ingrugnita , scommetto che lo sta già stufando ; gli uomini non hanno bisogno di donne pesanti , ma di chi li fa divertire e non solo a letto.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Beh , la concorrenza aiuta sempre a migliorarsi ; se il confronto con Grugno ti ha portata ad aggiornare il tuo look , dovresti dirle grazie !
> 
> Quanto all' appuntamento di domani , a mio parere devi seguire l' istinto e buttartici a pesce ; se Grugno è sempre così ingrugnita , scommetto che lo sta già stufando ; gli uomini non hanno bisogno di donne pesanti , ma di chi li fa divertire e non solo a letto.


 
No, non è stata la concorrenza... 
Lei è + giovane e + magra. Io sono più grande e "florida". 
Mettermi in concorrenza con lei sarebbe controproducente. 
E' successo che ho avuto problemi seri in famiglia e io ne sono uscita con il mio mondo rivoluzionato e un'autostima, sempre stata sotto la media, in ripresa. 
E lì è successo che mi sono migliorata da me e che invece di fare confronti sui due piani in cui sono perdente con lei, ho cominciato a capire che ci sono piani in cui risulto vincente. Uno è la femminilità, lei è magra ma a lui piacciono le tett...e, l'altro è sicuramente la complessità... insomma un modo elegante per dire che lei non mi pare proprio una cima... 
Poi sul Grugno, non so... Io l'ho sempre vista così, ma non so di certo come lei sia con lui...
Non abbiamo un appuntanmento propriamente detto. Insomma, lui mi aveva scritto che doveva spegnere il cell. fino a dopo ferragsto. Se poi intendesse giovedì o o dopo il periodo frdtivo in generale, questo non lo so... E comunque se torna, lei sarà li pronta a monopolizzarlo...


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Beh , la concorrenza aiuta sempre a migliorarsi ; se il confronto con Grugno ti ha portata ad aggiornare il tuo look , dovresti dirle grazie !
> 
> Quanto all' appuntamento di domani , a mio parere devi seguire l' istinto e buttartici a pesce ; *se Grugno è sempre così ingrugnita , scommetto che lo sta già stufando ; gli uomini non hanno bisogno di donne pesanti* , ma di chi li fa divertire e non solo a letto.


Però a lui di certo piace, visto che  erano stati già insieme e poi ha lasciato me per lei quando lei è tornata, 7 mesi fa...
Io allora con lui mi trovavo bene, ma non mi scoprivo mai, facevo la dura e lui si lamentava di dover sempre cercarmi lui.. Insomma, non gli dicevo mai quanto fossi presa o quanto mi piacesse... Io pensavo di fargli un favore per non esssere opprimente, lei invece che sembra esserlo, è gelosa e possessiva, non lo infastidisce di certo.
Io ora vorrei una seconda occasione per dirgli quanto mi piace anche una volta sola. Poi non avrò il rimpianto di pensare che forse lui mi ha scaricata per non avergli dato quell'affettuosità che forse lui cervava... Sorrideva e mi parlava come si fa coi bambini, mentre io alazvo il dito medio quando mi chiedeva di essergli fedele. E non che non lo fossi, solo che non sopportavo che lui me lo chiedesse, "troppo comodo", pensavo...

Solo che ora, non so se cercarlo ancora o aspettare lui. 
Solo che adesso certo mi sono esposta dicendogli in pratica che vorrei... e questo ,i ,ette su un piano morale.... Non voglio nemmeno che lo pensi un esercizio ginnico, tanto che crede che io veda un'altra persona che in realtà è solo un corteggiamento inconcludente.


----------



## Old Addos (15 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita*

Niente di nuovo sotto il sole ; il mio suggerimento è di fare ciò che ti sollevi dall' avere dei rimpianti.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Niente di nuovo sotto il sole ; il mio suggerimento è di fare ciò che ti sollevi dall' avere dei rimpianti.


Ma mi sento anche una donnaccia. O meglio temo che lui mi ci veda--
Cosa pensa un uomo di una donna che si... mette a disposizione in questo modo?


----------



## Old Addos (15 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita*

Ma non è stato lui a darti appuntamento a dopo Ferragosto ? Senza contare che vi siete già frequentati e conosciuti , per cui certi tentativi di salvare le apparenze mi sembrano fuori luogo ;

e poi , che ti importa di ciò che pensa lui ? Vuoi portarti dietro per l' eternità il rimpianto di ciò che poteva essere e non è stato ?

Non volevi una seconda opportunità ? Eccola ! 

Ma non puoi avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2007)

*???????*



Rita ha detto:


> Ma mi sento anche una donnaccia. O meglio temo che lui mi ci veda--
> Cosa pensa un uomo di una donna che si... mette a disposizione in questo modo?


Qui devono rispondere gli uomini, ma non credo che la forma vinca sulla sostanza.
Come dice Addos, voi siete già stati in intimità quindi è solo il modo in cui ti riproponi (non in senso romanesco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) e non il dichiararti interessata a lui che cambia.


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui devono rispondere gli uomini, ma non credo che la forma vinca sulla sostanza.
> Come dice Addos voi siete già stati in intimità, quindi è solo il modo in cui ti riproponi (non in senso romanesco
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sembriamo un'associazione a... delinquere!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi sembriamo un'associazione a... delinquere!


Meglio che mi cambi l'avatar... mi pare fuori luogo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2007)

*Meglio*



Rita ha detto:


> Meglio che mi cambi l'avatar... mi pare fuori luogo...


Mi sembra più adatta questa mise seduttiva piuttosto che la ritrosa con la veletta!


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Ok allora facciamo il punto della situazione:
- Io lo ho adescato e lui ha abboccato
- L'abbiamo messa giù per nulla romantica, anche se sa che io sono quella che poi è timida e arrossisce
- Lui ha decretato la sospensione delle trasmissioni
- Domani forse ritorna, se per dopo ferragosto, intendeva dopo il giorno di ferragosto
- Domani lei si aspetta di vederlo. Di solito lui lavora via ed è qui solo il w.e, ma adesso che è in ferie, tendevano ad essere abbastanza attaccati

Io a questo punto aspetterei che sia lui a farsi vivo. O no?
E se li vedo insieme? Mi defilo vero?
E poi posso dirgli quanto mi piace, quanto mi è mancato, quanto vorrei rivederlo o divento una palla al piede? A un uomo piace o non piace sentirsi dire queste cose? Tenendo presente che lui è uno che sta uscendo con una che fa scenate di gelosia....
E se lui me la nomina, posso dirgli che non voglio nemmeno sentir parlare della grugnetta e dire qualchecosa di non particolarmente lusinghiero su di lei?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra più adatta questa mise seduttiva piuttosto che la ritrosa con la veletta!


E questa?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E questa?


 
Sto scrivendo un sacco di cavolate. Insomma, prima dico che voglio un'occasione per essere me stessa, che voglio essere sicura di me, poi faccio duemila domande sulle strategie. In realtà è che ho solo paura che lui si butti per questo "giretto" e morta là... Vorrei stare bene con lui e che lui si trovasse bene... Ma vorrei anche evitare stupidi errori...


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok allora facciamo il punto della situazione:
> - *Io lo ho adescato e lui ha abboccato*
> - L'abbiamo messa giù per nulla romantica, anche se sa che io sono quella che poi è timida e arrossisce
> - Lui ha decretato la sospensione delle trasmissioni
> ...


Io direi che da lungo tempo è vero il contrario...lui pastura, e tu abbocchi. A prescindere da chi per primo manda gli sms.
Ma davvero vuoi rimetterti con quel verme? Pensaci bene...


----------



## Ritanolog (16 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io direi che da lungo tempo è vero il contrario...lui pastura, e tu abbocchi. A prescindere da chi per primo manda gli sms.
> Ma davvero vuoi rimetterti con quel verme? Pensaci bene...


Ma guarda che in questi 7 mesi non ci sono stati assolutamente approcci che non siano stati un paio di aperitivi casuali...


----------



## cat (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok allora facciamo il punto della situazione:
> - Io lo ho adescato e lui ha abboccato
> - L'abbiamo messa giù per nulla romantica, anche se sa che io sono quella che poi è timida e arrossisce
> - Lui ha decretato la sospensione delle trasmissioni
> ...


allora tu non devi essere gelosa.
devi fare l'amante, cioè tutto quello che è deliziosamente contrario all'essere la solita noiosa fidanzata o moglie.
piano con i complimenti,  che tutto sia soffuso e sottointeso, guardalo amagliata con gli occhi più che dirgli esplicitamente che ti è mancato.
se lei la nomina, fai la superiore, ascoltalo annuisci e stoppalo con un bacio da urlo.
mai, mai farti sentire emotivamente in senso di inferiorità: devi avere la situazione in pugno, fai che ti desideri all'etremo limite.
Non divenire la sua palla al piede, lui ti deve desiderare, aver voglia di andare via dalla rompicazzi per rifugiarsi da te.

prepara bene il terreno per la sua decapitazione finale.
alla fine non deve rimanere nemmeno una goccia di sangue.


----------



## Rita (nolog) (16 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> allora tu non devi essere gelosa.
> devi fare l'amante, cioè tutto quello che è deliziosamente contrario all'essere la solita noiosa fidanzata o moglie.
> piano con i complimenti,  che tutto sia soffuso e sottointeso, guardalo amagliata con gli occhi più che dirgli esplicitamente che ti è mancato.
> se lei la nomina, fai la superiore, ascoltalo annuisci e stoppalo con un bacio da urlo.
> ...


Ok, iniziamo dall'abc. Come si concilia il farsi desiderare con il prendersi ciò che si vuole? Insomma, adesso aspetto (mi faccio desiderare) o lo contatto (gli do spunti sms per farmi desiderare). Lui aveva chiesto il silenzio fino a dopo ferragosto. Lo contatto, aspetto, mi faccio vedere in giro? Aiuto... non ci so fare su 'ste robe...


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita*

Mandagli un sms abbastanza neutro , chiedendogli se ha passato un buon Ferragosto ;

se non è una salma , capirà che il messaggio è solo un pretesto per riattaccare discorso e si comporterà di conseguenza ;

da quel punto in avanti , una cosa tirerà l' altra e tutto sarà facile.


----------



## Rita no log (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Mandagli un sms abbastanza neutro , chiedendogli se ha passato un buon Ferragosto ;
> 
> se non è una salma , capirà che il messaggio è solo un pretesto per riattaccare discorso e si comporterà di conseguenza ;
> 
> da quel punto in avanti , una cosa tirerà l' altra e tutto sarà facile.


Non è una salma.
Io non ci so proprio fare, a me pareva che la scelta sia tra un invito bollente o il silenzio gelido. Non ci so proprio fare. Eppure adesso che me lo dici mi sembra che tu abbia ragione....


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita*

Come ho risposto a Bruja in un altro topic , non esistono solo il bianco e il nero , ma anche tante sfumature di grigio ;

come puoi non pensare che ci siano delle vie intermedie fra l' approccio da " donnaccia " ( uso un tuo termine ) e lasciarlo cuocere nel suo brodo ?

Se non lo fili più , tu sicuramente ti maceri e lui potrebbe anche dimenticarti in fretta , quindi non conviene ;

se lo aggredisci come se ti portassi appresso il materasso , ti senti svilita e probabilmente giochi un ruolo che non è in linea con il tuo carattere , per cui saresti patetica ;

tieni conto che noi uomini siamo sciocchi , crediamo di conquistare , ma sono le donne a condurre il gioco , a decidere se , come e quando " concretizzare " ;

quindi gettagli l' esca e lasciagli l' illusione di essere un grande seduttore , e poi . . . . . . . . . . . ma insomma , debbo dirti proprio tutto ??????


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*Rituccia Cara*



Rita (nolog) ha detto:


> Ok, iniziamo dall'abc. Come si concilia il farsi desiderare con il prendersi ciò che si vuole? Insomma, adesso aspetto (mi faccio desiderare) o lo contatto (gli do spunti sms per farmi desiderare). Lui aveva chiesto il silenzio fino a dopo ferragosto. Lo contatto, aspetto, mi faccio vedere in giro? Aiuto... non ci so fare su 'ste robe...


permettimi questo vezzeggiativo, farò la voce fuori dal coro e ti chiedo di perdonarmi fin da ora (non è personale).
Bene, tu dici che vuoi fartelo e poi decapitarlo e lasciarlo senza una goccia di sangue, ma tu pensi veramente che lui non sappia con chi ha a che fare???? (non dico che sei stupida, ma conoscendoti prevede le tue mosse)
Ha una moglie, ha una amante, e poi ha (avrebbe te).........
Guarda che in questo momento lui potrebbe avere un delirio di onnipotenza.....tanto lui può scegliere...........gli va male con una, ha l'altra, ecc ecc...........
Cosa ti fa pensare che lui dopo (ti auguro un rapporto allo zenith), non se ne rivada???
Oppure se anche rimanesse.....ma scusami tanto cosa te ne fai di uno così?????
Stando con lui ti precludi di incontrare qualche persona che potrebbe farti stare bene e sopratutto con il quale avere un rapporto diverso..........
Venendo alla considerazione che potrebbe avere di te, per i messaggi che mandi, se io fossi al suo posto, un po' mi infastidirebbero, ma molto mi attizzerebbero, mi seniteri ancora + forte e mi pregusterei una sco..ta coi fiocchi, dovesse andare male, ripeto rimane l'altra o la moglie........ecc ecc....e poi direi a me stesso, pero' quanto so figo, mollata sette mesi fa ed ancora mi viene dietro............dai, diamole un contentino, poi si vede........
Certo questo a te non lo dirà mai, anzi sarà sempre gentile ecc ecc.......
Perchè pensare una cosa e poi farne un altra??? Semplice asseconda quello che tu vuoi, e se tu domani dovessi chiedergli spiegazioni, sai cosa risponderà????
Ma cara, tu sapevi come era la mia situazione e i messaggini hai iniziato a mandarmeli tu...Rita è questo che vuoi vedere e sentire???
Per risentirti + stupida e più sola di ora??????
Hai bisogno di sesso? Bene, prendi il treno, cambia città vai in un qualche bar adocchia uno che è il tuo tipo, fattelo, non dirgli nemmeno come ti chiami e poi vattene.........
Sarebbe tanto peggio????


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2007)

Ritanolog ha detto:


> Ma guarda che in questi 7 mesi non ci sono stati assolutamente approcci che non siano stati un paio di aperitivi casuali...


E dunque? La sostanza non cambia...agganciato all'amo non c'è lui, ci sei tu. Lui tiene la canna, e gira il mulinello...quando tiri, lui da lenza. Quando molli, la recupera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma scusa Rita...per mesi ci hai dipinto sto' tipo come un essere ributtante, vomitevole...e ora?
Sennò perlomeno cambiagli soprannome...da Cialtry a Fico.


----------



## Sandra (16 Agosto 2007)

non sono affatto convinta che lasciare qualche rimpianto dietro le spalle sia cosa negativa, anzi.
se ciò vuol dire mantenere una parvenza di dignità , dare un taglio netto a situazioni ibride e sterili , ben venga il rimpianto.sono i rimorsi che lasciano tracce che non si cancellano


----------



## Rita (nolog) (16 Agosto 2007)

*Addos e Fun*

Addos, che rispondi a Fun?


----------



## Rita (nolog) (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita (nolog) ha detto:


> Addos, che rispondi a Fun?


Appena arrivo a casa, gli rispondo anch'io...


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita*

Fun avanza delle supposizioni , verosimili ma sempre supposizioni sono ;

io invece parto da un dato di fatto , cioè la tua voglia di vederlo ;

quanto alla soddisfazione che tu ricaverai dal prossimo incontro , dipenderà dalle tue aspettative ;
se credi nel grande amore , fatalmente resterai delusa ;
se pensi ad una gratificante seduta di sesso , riuscirai a goderne ogni istante ; chissà che da lì non si rimetta in moto tutto quanto . . . . . .


----------



## cat (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Fun avanza delle supposizioni , verosimili ma sempre supposizioni sono ;
> 
> io invece parto da un dato di fatto , cioè la tua voglia di vederlo ;
> 
> ...


 
come dice addos più sopra mandagli un messaggino neutro e vedo se la salma si risveglia.
tu intanto non farti troppe illusioni, cerca di trovare il divertimento in questa sottile vendetta.
preparati a gratificarti con una intensa seduta di sesso, non dirgli mai che gli sei fedele e lo pensi, non esprimerti su cosa fai e dove vai le sere che non ssarai con lui.
se lui ti chiede se hai un altro uomo tu rispondi in politichese( ovvero non rispondere, lascia cadere una fitta nebbia in tutto ciò che è la vita di Rita).


----------



## Mari' (16 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> come dice addos più sopra mandagli un messaggino neutro e vedo se la salma si risveglia.
> tu intanto non farti troppe illusioni, cerca di trovare il divertimento in questa sottile vendetta.
> preparati a gratificarti con una intensa seduta di sesso, non dirgli mai che gli sei fedele e lo pensi, non esprimerti su cosa fai e dove vai le sere che non ssarai con lui.
> * se lui ti chiede se hai un altro uomo tu rispondi in politichese( ovvero non rispondere, lascia cadere una fitta nebbia in tutto ciò che è la vita di Rita).*


Cat ... sinceramente pero' ... pensi e credi che gli uomini siano cosi fessi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... eddai, io penso che Rita e' spacciata oramai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  le resta rassegnarsi e passare ad altro per il suo bene e la propria dignita'.

La vendetta? Ma Cristosanto a che serve  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la vita ci pensera' a mazziarlo


----------



## cat (16 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cat ... sinceramente pero' ... pensi e credi che gli uomini siano cosi fessi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
penso che gli uomini siano fessi alla stassa maniera che loro ci passano per fesse.
non sopravvalutare gli uomini.
dignità...... Rita se vole farci sesso insieme non penso perda la sua dignità: si diverte e punto.
vendetta? può essere una delle motivazioni che la spinge a fare qualcosa con lui, non necessariamente aspetto più importante o meno marginale nella storia.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> come dice addos più sopra mandagli un messaggino neutro e vedo se la salma si risveglia.
> tu intanto non farti troppe illusioni, cerca di trovare il divertimento in questa sottile vendetta.
> preparati a gratificarti con una intensa seduta di sesso, non dirgli mai che gli sei fedele e lo pensi, non esprimerti su cosa fai e dove vai le sere che non ssarai con lui.
> se lui ti chiede se hai un altro uomo tu rispondi in politichese( ovvero non rispondere, lascia cadere una fitta nebbia in tutto ciò che è la vita di Rita).


Ma io mica lo faccio per vendicarmi....


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma io mica lo faccio per vendicarmi....


Per vendicarmi credo che la cosa migliore sarebbe prendere il largo dopo aver gettato questo amo...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> penso che gli uomini siano fessi alla stassa maniera che loro ci passano per fesse.
> non sopravvalutare gli uomini.
> dignità...... Rita se vole farci sesso insieme non penso perda la sua dignità: si diverte e punto.
> vendetta? può essere una delle motivazioni che la spinge a fare qualcosa con lui, non necessariamente aspetto più importante o meno marginale nella storia.


 
Io tengo alla mia dignità... ai miei occhi. Ma perchè lui non perde dignità se viene a letto con me? Non è che 'sta roba della dignità è uno strumento culturale perfidamente congeniato dal genere maschile contro il femminile? Ma io non sono una rivoluzionaria


----------



## cat (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io tengo alla mia dignità... ai miei occhi. Ma perchè lui non perde dignità se viene a letto con me? Non è che 'sta roba della dignità è uno strumento culturale perfidamente congeniato dal genere maschile contro il femminile? Ma io non sono una rivoluzionaria


 
tu non perdi la tua dignità se vai a letto con lui.
perchè mai dovresti perderla......


vendetta..... ti ripeto che in tutto questo devi vedere tu che peso darle, anche nullo se tu hai altre tu insite motivazioni.


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> penso che gli uomini siano fessi alla stassa maniera che loro ci passano per fesse.
> *non sopravvalutare gli uomini.*
> dignità...... Rita se vole farci sesso insieme non penso perda la sua dignità: si diverte e punto.
> vendetta? può essere una delle motivazioni che la spinge a fare qualcosa con lui, non necessariamente aspetto più importante o meno marginale nella storia.


Nè le donne. Ma la cosa più pericola è sottovalutare. Se sopravvaluti una persona, eccedi in precauzioni...ma se fai il contrario, nella vita prenderai solo fregature.
Comunque è evidente che Rita non cerca nessuna vendetta, e a parer mio fa bene. Parere personale, farebbe ancora meglio a dimenticare per sempre quest'emerito cialtrone.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tu non perdi la tua dignità se vai a letto con lui.
> perchè mai dovresti perderla......
> 
> 
> vendetta..... ti ripeto che in tutto questo devi vedere tu che peso darle, anche nullo se tu hai altre tu insite motivazioni.


io credo di perdere la dignità se gli do l'impressione di volerlo ad ogni costo per sanare delle ferite, e non per il semplice desiderio di questa cosa. io perdo la dignità (ai MIEI occhi) se gli chiedo per favore, non se me lo prendo. insomma dipende da cosa succederà.
Fatto sta che comincio a sentirmi come l'agnello sacrificale. E anche un po' ridicola, infantile quanto meno per come mi sto esprimendo qui. Faccio delle cose con delle premesse, poi mi dimentico delle premesse. La premessa è che ho voglia di fare questa cosa essendo me stessa, poi sto qui a chiermi cosa penserà lui e cosa dovrei fare per fargli pensare quello che voglio che lui pensi...
no così non va.
lui crede già che io abbia qualcuno. diciamo che il patto nell'aria è "facciamo le corna ai nostri amici" per come l'ha intesa lui...
Il rischio è davvero quello che dice fun, che io sprechi energie e tempo in questa storia inconcludente, ma bisogna tenere presente che io ho l'intema convinzione che non potrò mai avere qualcuno tutto per me, che diffiilmente qualcuno mi piace abbastanza da portarmelo a letto e che continuo a sentirmi dire che la vita è una, è un soffio e dobbiamo anche viverla...


----------



## Old Chicchi (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io tengo alla mia dignità... ai miei occhi. Ma perchè lui non perde dignità se viene a letto con me? Non è che 'sta roba della dignità è uno strumento culturale perfidamente congeniato dal genere maschile contro il femminile? Ma io non sono una rivoluzionaria


Ma dignità non è inteso nel senso "sociale" del termine, come mera esteriorità. Dignità intesa come non darsi dell'allocca dopo. Che vale sia per uomini che per donne. Dignità significa agire e non pentirsi, essere sicuri di sé e girare a testa alta in base a come ci si comporta e come ci si è comportati. E' un concetto personale, privato, nessuno può venire a dire a te cosa è dignitoso e cosa no. L'importante è che DOPO tu non stia lì a piangerti addosso quando lui bello tronfio se ne tornerà dall'ingrugnita, dalla moglie o da chi per essa. 
Guarda è come abbuffarsi di dolci durante una dieta. Se devi darti dell'imbecille DOPO, è meglio stringere i denti e lasciar perdere, se invece sei sicura che non te ne pentirai in barba allo sgarro, fallo e sorridi. Ma devi essere sicura di SORRIDERE DOPO (non mentre ti stai abbuffando, quello è troppo facile), altrimenti lassa stà...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ma dignità non è inteso nel senso "sociale" del termine, come mera esteriorità. Dignità intesa come non darsi dell'allocca dopo. Che vale sia per uomini che per donne. Dignità significa agire e non pentirsi, essere sicuri di sé e girare a testa alta in base a come ci si comporta e come ci si è comportati. E' un concetto personale, privato, nessuno può venire a dire a te cosa è dignitoso e cosa no. L'importante è che DOPO tu non stia lì a piangerti addosso quando lui bello tronfio se ne tornerà dall'ingrugnita, dalla moglie o da chi per essa.
> Guarda è come abbuffarsi di dolci durante una dieta. Se devi darti dell'imbecille DOPO, è meglio stringere i denti e lasciar perdere, se invece sei sicura che non te ne pentirai in barba allo sgarro, fallo e sorridi. Ma devi essere sicura di SORRIDERE DOPO (non mentre ti stai abbuffando, quello è troppo facile), altrimenti lassa stà...


 
Paragone davvero azzeccato ed eloquente. Soo che io non sono a dieta. Io sono ai ceppi senza cibo...


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*Tiriamo le conclusioni ?*

Io credo che Rita , ora che ha gettato l' amo ( per usare una sua frase ) , farebbe bene a sincerarsi se il pesce abbocca o no ;

se il pesce non abbocca - ma deve esserne certa ! - allora fa su le canne e va a pescare da un' altra parte ;

ma lasciare il luogo di pesca pensando che se si fosse trattenuta altri 5 minuti , il pesce avrebbe abboccato , è un dubbio che non la predispone bene nemmeno verso la pesca successiva . . . . . . . .


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Io credo che Rita , ora che ha gettato l' amo ( per usare una sua frase ) , farebbe bene a sincerarsi se il pesce abbocca o no ;
> 
> se il pesce non abbocca - ma deve esserne certa ! - allora fa su le canne e va a pescare da un' altra parte ;
> 
> ma lasciare il luogo di pesca pensando che se si fosse trattenuta altri 5 minuti , il pesce avrebbe abboccato , è un dubbio che non la predispone bene nemmeno verso la pesca successiva . . . . . . . .


Ok, allora forse devo passare alla fase successiva che non è: "lo faccio o non lo faccio", ma è come mi corazzo nel caso io debba leccarmi le ferite? siccome io sono vulnerabile sul versante autostima, le ferite saranno semmai lì e quindi credo che la discriminante sia lo spirito con cui mi muovo.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> permettimi questo vezzeggiativo, farò la voce fuori dal coro e ti chiedo di perdonarmi fin da ora (non è personale).
> Bene, tu dici che vuoi fartelo e poi decapitarlo e lasciarlo senza una goccia di sangue, ma tu pensi veramente che lui non sappia con chi ha a che fare???? (non dico che sei stupida, ma conoscendoti prevede le tue mosse)
> Ha una moglie, ha una amante, e poi ha (avrebbe te).........
> Guarda che in questo momento lui potrebbe avere un delirio di onnipotenza.....tanto lui può scegliere...........gli va male con una, ha l'altra, ecc ecc...........
> ...


Quoto alla grande è da ieri sera che volevo scriverti le stesse cose, sto tipo deve sentirsi la reincarnazione di Rodolfo Valentino.


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*permettimi*



Rita ha detto:


> io credo di perdere la dignità se gli do l'impressione di volerlo ad ogni costo per sanare delle ferite, e non per il semplice desiderio di questa cosa. io perdo la dignità (ai MIEI occhi) se gli chiedo per favore, non se me lo prendo. insomma dipende da cosa succederà.
> Fatto sta che comincio a sentirmi come l'agnello sacrificale. E anche un po' ridicola, infantile quanto meno per come mi sto esprimendo qui. Faccio delle cose con delle premesse, poi mi dimentico delle premesse. La premessa è che ho voglia di fare questa cosa essendo me stessa, poi sto qui a chiermi cosa penserà lui e cosa dovrei fare per fargli pensare quello che voglio che lui pensi...
> no così non va.
> lui crede già che io abbia qualcuno. diciamo che il patto nell'aria è "facciamo le corna ai nostri amici" per come l'ha intesa lui...
> Il rischio è davvero quello che dice fun, che io sprechi energie e tempo in questa storia inconcludente, ma bisogna tenere presente che io ho l'intema convinzione che non potrò mai avere qualcuno tutto per me, che diffiilmente qualcuno mi piace abbastanza da portarmelo a letto e che continuo a sentirmi dire che la vita è una, è un soffio e dobbiamo anche viverla...


 
io faccio supposizioni, è vero, e tento di farle immedesimandomi nel personaggio:
tu conosci lui e lui conosce te.........
tu gli mandi sms provocatorio, lui risponde in modo provocatorio........
A questo punto ci fermiamo un attimo:
tua situazione: sola, non stai particolarmente bene, un po' di arretrati, molti dubbi.......
sua situazione: moglie, amante, tu che lo cerchi..............
In qualsiasi caso lui è in vantaggio.
E sai perchè dico questo? Perchè di lui non me ne frega una beata mazza (scusate il francesismo) mentre sono convinto che qualsiasi cosa succeda, tu cmq starai male e ti troverai più sola di prima........
Ne vale la pena?????
Ribadisco: se continui a rimanere ancorata a questa storia, per forza non troverai mai nessuno tutto per te.......
Quanto scrivevo nel mio post precedente era relativo al fatto (e mi perdonerai spero) di spegnere i richiami ormonali, e a questo punto uno vale l'altro (meglio se non lo conosci nemmeno)
Non intendo parlare di dignità, ognuno ha la sua indipendentemente dal pensiero degli altri..........
Rita, scusami tanto, non è che questo è il solito gioco del:
pur di non stare da sola prendo quel che viene, e anche: ho paura di una storia tt mia, con questa ho diversi alibi..........


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Io credo che Rita , ora che ha gettato l' amo ( per usare una sua frase ) , farebbe bene a sincerarsi se il pesce abbocca o no ;
> 
> se il pesce non abbocca - ma deve esserne certa ! - allora fa su le canne e va a pescare da un' altra parte ;
> 
> ma lasciare il luogo di pesca pensando che se si fosse trattenuta altri 5 minuti , il pesce avrebbe abboccato , è un dubbio che non la predispone bene nemmeno verso la pesca successiva . . . . . . . .


Rita, fammi un piacere..getta l'amo...ma cambia stagno!!!
E mica vorrai sempre lo stesso pesce!!!


----------



## Old Chicchi (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Paragone davvero azzeccato ed eloquente. Soo che io non sono a dieta. Io sono ai ceppi senza cibo...


Allora alziamo la posta e buttiamola sul pesante. Se un tossico ti dicesse, sono "ai ceppi senza cibo", ossia  voglio la mia dose, te che gli risponderesti? Eh bon, allora fattela? Oppure, dai resisti che magari è la volta buona che ne esci? Lo so che è un paragone molto poco delicato, però io ci rifletterei. Sugli effetti del dopo, del lungo termine.

Quando sono in situazioni di dubbio mi chiedo sempre: la pacca sulla spalla DOPO, me la darò con maggiore soddisfazione se agisco così o cosà? E in base alla mia risposta agisco. Ripeto, è una cosa molto personale, proprio per questo avere una buona convinzione interiore è fondamentale. E anche in questo caso è davvero una cosa che puoi sapere soltanto tu.


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*io sono convinto*



Addos ha detto:


> Io credo che Rita , ora che ha gettato l' amo ( per usare una sua frase ) , farebbe bene a sincerarsi se il pesce abbocca o no ;
> 
> se il pesce non abbocca - ma deve esserne certa ! - allora fa su le canne e va a pescare da un' altra parte ;
> 
> ma lasciare il luogo di pesca pensando che se si fosse trattenuta altri 5 minuti , il pesce avrebbe abboccato , è un dubbio che non la predispone bene nemmeno verso la pesca successiva . . . . . . . .


 

che Rita ha si gettato l'amo, ma a parte che secondo me raccatta uno stivale, qui la situazione è assolutamente sbilanciata, a lui di Rita frega poco e nulla e sai perchè???
Ha una moglie ed una amante, che ha sostituito per un periodo con Rita per poi riprendersela da capo.......e se anche Rita dovesse risostituirla...........cosa ci avrebbe guadagnato????
Io penso che a volte è meglio lassciare perdere un pesce mozzicato da altri e aspettare che arrivi quello buono.......


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Continuo a domandarmi quanti uomini ci siano dalle parti di Rita.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'alcool non influisce bene sulla virilità


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Continuo a domandarmi quanti uomini ci siano dalle parti di Rita....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo lo credevo anche io, ma è una diceria.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> io faccio supposizioni, è vero, e tento di farle immedesimandomi nel personaggio:
> tu conosci lui e lui conosce te.........
> tu gli mandi sms provocatorio, lui risponde in modo provocatorio........
> A questo punto ci fermiamo un attimo:
> ...


Non posso. 'Sta cosa dell'uno vale l'altro e del non conoscerlo nemmeno non posso....


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita & Fun*

Lo spirito con cui affrontare l' incontro , deriva - mi rifaccio ad un mio precedente messaggio - dalle tue aspettative ;

e le aspettative dipendono da ciò che può darti lui ; se può darti sesso , prendi sesso ; se può darti affetto , prendi affetto eccetera ;


per rispondere a Fun , credo che Rita debba correre il rischio di prendere un' altra sdentata , quantomeno per esorcizzare la figura ed il ricordo di questo emerito cialtrigo ( cialtrone figo ) , altrimenti si porterà dentro questo rovello per chissà quanto ;

già adesso che ha la possibilità di incontrarlo , si tormenta all' ennesima potenza ;

se passa oltre senza concedersi quest' ultima ( ? ) ulteriore possibilità , non ne viene più fuori.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Questo lo credevo anche io, ma è una diceria.


 
Rita...non ho parole.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse non hai provato uno sobrio.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si fa sempre in tempo tesoro....


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Rita...non ho parole....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non ho mai TROVATO uno sobrio


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

fun;86176
[B ha detto:
			
		

> tua situazione: sola, non stai particolarmente bene, un po' di arretrati, molti dubbi.......[/B]
> *sua situazione: moglie, amante, tu che lo cerchi..............*
> *In qualsiasi caso lui è in vantaggio.*


Hai ragione


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> *credo che Rita debba correre il rischio di prendere un' altra sdentata , quantomeno per esorcizzare la figura ed il ricordo di questo emerito cialtrigo ( cialtrone figo ) , altrimenti si porterà dentro questo rovello per chissà quanto ;*


Hai ragione


----------



## Old Chicchi (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> credo che Rita debba correre il rischio di prendere un' altra sdentata , quantomeno per esorcizzare la figura ed il ricordo di questo emerito *cialtrigo* ( cialtrone figo ) , altrimenti si porterà dentro questo rovello per chissà quanto ;
> 
> già adesso che ha la possibilità di incontrarlo , si tormenta all' ennesima potenza ;
> 
> se passa oltre senza concedersi quest' ultima ( ? ) ulteriore possibilità , non ne viene più fuori.


Cialtrigo è geniale! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però qualcosa mi dice che per venirne fuori ci vuole ben altro. O si sa bene dove mettere i piedi o un altro passo nella la palude sarà un invito a mettere radici.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Ma non vi siete ancora stufati?
Complimenti.
Io comincio a non sopportarMI più..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Starò male comunque, perchè io sto già male di mio adesso. E per adesso parlo degli ultimi mesi. Mi sento sola e poco viva. Sento che la mia vita scorre assolutamente priva non solo di prospettive, ma nemmeno di piccole gioie.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Forse non ho mai TROVATO uno sobrio


Si fa sempre in tempo..ripeto.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> *Cialtrigo* è geniale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oK, appovato, vada per Cialtrigo. Addos, sei geniale.


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*per Chicchi*

Per questo ci siamo Fun ed io ; un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte , vedrai che la rimettiamo in carreggiata.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma non vi siete ancora stufati?
> Complimenti.
> Io comincio a non sopportarMI più..
> 
> ...


 
Ma infatti io sto aspettando che tra Cialtry e Narcy spunti un terzo uomo...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Per questo ci siamo Fun ed io ; un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte , vedrai che la rimettiamo in carreggiata.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti io sto aspettando che tra Cialtry e Narcy spunti un terzo uomo...


A proposito di Narcy...
Siccome da quando mi ha mollara Ciatrigo questo mi fa la corte via sms, per settimane e settimane mi ha invitata fuori ma non si è mai concluso niente, e ora che non lavora manco mi invitava, e anzi mi ha invitata sabato e ha poi avuto un impegno improvviso... Domenica mentre andavo a pesca e lanciavo ami, gli ho scritto che se davvero avesse voluto vedermi in tutto questo tempo averebbe trovato il modo. Ha risposto chiedendomi se fossero messaggi da mandare... mah!
Insomma adesso mi sento libera da questo insulso giochino durato mesi/anni di corteggiamento sms...


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> A proposito di Narcy...
> Siccome da quando mi ha mollara Ciatrigo questo mi fa la corte via sms, per settimane e settimane mi ha invitata fuori ma non si è mai concluso niente, e ora che non lavora manco mi invitava, e anzi mi ha invitata sabato e ha poi avuto un impegno improvviso... Domenica mentre andavo a pesca e lanciavo ami, gli ho scritto che se davvero avesse voluto vedermi in tutto questo tempo averebbe trovato il modo. Ha risposto chiedendomi se fossero messaggi da mandare... mah!
> Insomma adesso mi sento libera da questo insulso giochino durato mesi/anni di corteggiamento sms...


Non si può trovare un soggetto senza cellulare in quel paese?


----------



## Old Chicchi (16 Agosto 2007)

Ehm...solito consiglio "letterario" da vademecum un po' frivolo: "Vita da single, vita da re", di Ernie J. Zelinski. Qualche spunto per rendere la propria vita un po' più "spumeggiante" si trova...


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ehm...solito consiglio "letterario" da vademecum un po' frivolo: "Vita da single, vita da re", di Ernie J. Zelinski. Qualche spunto per rendere la propria vita un po' più "spumeggiante" si trova...


 
Buon consiglio..ma pare che Rita non voglia leggere in questi giorni...


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*senti*



Rita ha detto:


>


fammi capire, ma li sono tutti così????
n.b.: (fammi sdrammatizzare) se veramente li sono tutti così, mi immagino che una donna libera, la posso trovare pure io


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

*Addos, Fun*

L'ordine in cui vi cito è assolutamente alfabetico.
Allora mi farebbe piacere sapere da voi (e dagli altri) che siete entrambi estremamente convincenti (come lo sono le altre persone che hanno scritto qui, ma voi vi prendo per esemplificare gli estremi)...

Ipotesi A): Avanti tutta. Che si fa? Si aspetta se si fa vivo lui? Stasera alla festa in piazza ci sarà di certo (forse con lei?).

Ipotesi B): indietro tutta: Che si fa? Gli si potrebbe anche dire la veità, no?


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*e allora niente*



Rita ha detto:


> Non posso. 'Sta cosa dell'uno vale l'altro e del non conoscerlo nemmeno non posso....


 
si fa finta di nulla, l'ormone abbaia???
lo si costringe al silenzio...........
inizia a fare una corsa tutti i santi giorni di 10 km.........che poi l'ormone si smonta......


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> fammi capire, ma li sono tutti così????
> n.b.: (fammi sdrammatizzare) se veramente li sono tutti così, mi immagino che una donna libera, la posso trovare pure io


 
sono tutti così. gli altri sono sposati. (anche loro)...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> si fa finta di nulla, l'ormone abbaia???
> lo si costringe al silenzio...........
> inizia a fare una corsa tutti i santi giorni di 10 km.........che poi l'ormone si smonta......


Ho cominciato a camminare tutti i santi giorni. Correre è un po' troppo per le mie caviglie. Eppure...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> si fa finta di nulla, l'ormone abbaia???
> lo si costringe al silenzio...........
> inizia a fare una corsa tutti i santi giorni di 10 km.........che poi l'ormone si smonta......


 
Son vent'anni che smonto gli ormoni... Prima il fidanzato che non c'veva mai voglia, poi Narcy che c'ha più voglia di parlare, poi Cialtry che finalmente mi ha fatto apprezzare... Ma in 20 anni, talmente poco, ragazzi miei...


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> fammi capire, ma li sono tutti così????
> n.b.: (fammi sdrammatizzare) se veramente li sono tutti così, mi immagino che una donna libera, la posso trovare pure io


Io penso che un uomo al paese di Rita ci sta da Re!!!

Voi donne dovreste organizzare un "ratto dei sabini"!!! Un raid al paese vicino..così vi trovate più maschietti, più ricsmbio, più concorrenza.
La concorrenza fa miracoli.


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*Perchè no ?*

Stasera in piazza ti fai vedere sottobraccio a Fun ed a me , vedrai che torna sui suoi passi ed anzi dovrai chiederci un' altra consulenza per togliertelo di mano . . . . . .


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*no guarda*



Iris ha detto:


> Io penso che un uomo al paese di Rita ci sta da Re!!!
> 
> Voi donne dovreste organizzare un "ratto dei sabini"!!! Un raid al paese vicino..così vi trovate più maschietti, più ricsmbio, più concorrenza.
> La concorrenza fa miracoli.


 
che io ci vengo sul serio..........
se la situazione è quella, spetta che arrivo


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io penso che un uomo al paese di Rita ci sta da Re!!!
> 
> Voi donne dovreste organizzare un "ratto dei sabini"!!! Un raid al paese vicino..così vi trovate più maschietti, più ricsmbio, più concorrenza.
> La concorrenza fa miracoli.


Quelle tre volte che mi son mossa da qui... ho conosciuto qualcuno di interessante e ci sono pure rimasta amica. Uno si sposa il 23, l'altro a ottobre, l'altro il mese scorso. 
Davvero, non scherzo...


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Stasera in piazza ti fai vedere sottobraccio a Fun ed a me , vedrai che torna sui suoi passi ed anzi dovrai chiederci un' altra consulenza per togliertelo di mano . . . . . .


Siamo già arrivai a quota 4 uomini nel paese di Rita...avanti...cerchiamo volontari!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Stasera in piazza ti fai vedere sottobraccio a Fun ed a me , vedrai che torna sui suoi passi ed anzi dovrai chiederci un' altra consulenza per togliertelo di mano . . . . . .


magari meglio che cominciate a partire... la strada è lunga...


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2007)

TBTD?!!!

Potrebbe venire pure lui...

E vai!!! Io mi metto di nascosto a scasttare foto, tipo Barillari....


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*oh si*



Rita ha detto:


> L'ordine in cui vi cito è assolutamente alfabetico.
> Allora mi farebbe piacere sapere da voi (e dagli altri) che siete entrambi estremamente convincenti (come lo sono le altre persone che hanno scritto qui, ma voi vi prendo per esemplificare gli estremi)...
> 
> Ipotesi A): Avanti tutta. Che si fa? Si aspetta se si fa vivo lui? Stasera alla festa in piazza ci sarà di certo (forse con lei?).
> ...


 
si può fare tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
Rita, per come la vedo io, qui il miglior gioco che puoi fare è non giocare...........
Cmq hai fatto domanda ed è giusto rispondere:
A: ti sei già esposta aspetta si faccia vivo lui
B: non si fa nulla, nessuna verità, chi è lui, tuo marito?? Cosa gli devi per dirgli verità ecc ecc???

C: alternativa molto più interessante: invitare me e Addos a cena........


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*sottovaluti*



Rita ha detto:


> magari meglio che cominciate a partire... la strada è lunga...


 
le mie qualità di pilota, e poi sono convinto che non siamo troppo distanti


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> si può fare tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
> Rita, per come la vedo io, qui il miglior gioco che puoi fare è non giocare...........
> Cmq hai fatto domanda ed è giusto rispondere:
> A: ti sei già esposta aspetta si faccia vivo lui
> ...


La C è la migliore!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, la verità non gliela devo. Voglio non aver paura di dire quello che penso che è il leit motiv di tutta questa menata... Cioè imparare ad essere me stessa senza aver paura di non piacere agli alttri...


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*Era ora !*

Vedi che a forza di legnate ci sei arrivata ? Ti sei fatta tutte le paranoie del mondo per capire che la cosa migliore è essere se stessi ;

le crisi di identità vanno bene a quindici anni , non a quaranta ! ( Sull' età , ho sparato troppo alto ? )


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Vedi che a forza di legnate ci sei arrivata ? Ti sei fatta tutte le paranoie del mondo per capire che la cosa migliore è essere se stessi ;
> 
> le crisi di identità vanno bene a quindici anni , non a quaranta ! ( Sull' età , ho sparato troppo alto ? )


Troppo, troppo... disse quella che ne aveva appena fatti 38 (che però nessuno mi dà, e di questo sono certa)


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*Numeri*

Vabbè , rimetti in ordine le idee , altrimenti 38 rischi di averli anche di febbre.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

*La soluzione*

La soluzione è forse...
Ricordarmi di volermi bene, che sono carina (insomma che a qualcuno piaccio), che dicono io sia ironica quando non entro in questi loop, che sono riuscita a trovarmi da sola un lavoro che mi piace (anche se sottopagato), che mi sono comperata la casa, che ho persone che mi vogliono bene, che negli studi sono stata molto brava, che negli hobby in cui mi sono cimentata sono riuscita, che ho smesso di fumare, che sono calata quasi 20 kg, che 38 anni in fin dei conti non sono roba da casa di riposo, che sono buona con le persone e onesta.... 
Insomma che difficile trovarmi un difetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ...
Se mi ricordo questo sia quel che sia non posso sbagliare troppo...


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*acccccc*



Rita ha detto:


> La soluzione è forse...
> Ricordarmi di volermi bene, che sono carina (insomma che a qualcuno piaccio), che dicono io sia ironica quando non entro in questi loop, che sono riuscita a trovarmi da sola un lavoro che mi piace (anche se sottopagato), che mi sono comperata la casa, che ho persone che mi vogliono bene, che negli studi sono stata molto brava, che negli hobby in cui mi sono cimentata sono riuscita, che ho smesso di fumare, che sono calata quasi 20 kg, che 38 anni in fin dei conti non sono roba da casa di riposo, che sono buona con le persone e onesta....
> Insomma che difficile trovarmi un difetto
> 
> ...


 
Beh ora hai esagerato, hai troppe qualità..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Mi piace il tuo stile farai carriera nella tua azienda..........


----------



## Old Chicchi (16 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> La soluzione è forse...
> Ricordarmi di volermi bene, che sono carina (insomma che a qualcuno piaccio), che dicono io sia ironica quando non entro in questi loop, che sono riuscita a trovarmi da sola un lavoro che mi piace (anche se sottopagato), che mi sono comperata la casa, che ho persone che mi vogliono bene, che negli studi sono stata molto brava, che negli hobby in cui mi sono cimentata sono riuscita, che ho smesso di fumare, che sono calata quasi 20 kg, che 38 anni in fin dei conti non sono roba da casa di riposo, che sono buona con le persone e onesta....
> Insomma che difficile trovarmi un difetto
> 
> ...


Più decisa, più decisa! Sei unica! Una come te non la si trova più. E chi avrà la botta di c***o di farsi amare da te potrà ritenersi un uomo davvero fortunato. Pancia dentro, petto fuori e via, a conquistare la piazza (sempre che la piazza meriti..)


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*Finto timido o vero sfacciato ?*

Ehm . . . . . avrei ancora una settimana e mezza di ferie ; posso venire a passarla a casa tua ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2007)

*Ma ma ...*



fun ha detto:


> si può fare tutto ed il contrario di tutto.
> Rita, per come la vedo io, *qui il miglior gioco che puoi fare è non giocare...........*
> Cmq hai fatto domanda ed è giusto rispondere:
> A: ti sei già esposta aspetta si faccia vivo lui
> ...


Ma ho scoperto la tua identità: sei Joshua !


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Ehm . . . . . avrei ancora una settimana e mezza di ferie ; posso venire a passarla a casa tua ?


dicono anche che sia una brava cuoca


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*già*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ho scoperto la tua identità: sei Joshua !


 

e lavoro allo wapr, il problema ora con Rita è che siamo a Defcon 1


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> e lavoro allo wapr, il problema ora con Rita è che siamo a Defcon 1


????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2007)

*No*



fun ha detto:


> e lavoro allo wapr, il problema ora con Rita è che siamo a Defcon 1


Il problema con Rita è che non le interessa vincere ..ora vuole solo giocare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2007)

*cinema*



Rita ha detto:


> ????


Citazioni da "War games"


----------



## Old fun (16 Agosto 2007)

*non si gioca*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema con Rita è che non le interessa vincere ..ora vuole solo giocare!


 
quando si ha la certezza matematica di perdere...............si gioca per giocare, per piacere, ma non per farsi male, non è più un gioco...........


----------



## Bruja (16 Agosto 2007)

*Non è così...*

Rita non vuole vincere e forse neppure giocare.... lei teme solo di essere messa da parte.
Ho seguito la sua storia dall'inizio e quello che avete detto in questo thread lo so è ripetuto decine di volte in varie forme e maniere.
Lui è un trasvolatore di passere e dove coglie coglie!!!  Ma siccome pare abbia qualche altra qualità, cioè non fa proprio schifo, allora gli si fanno passare atteggiamenti che ad un qualunque altro personaggio lo avrebbero già fatto appendere per le palle!  ai sa lui è un cialtrone e cosa ci può fare.... poverello!
Inutile consigliere a Rita di seguire la sua indole fino alla fine, significa solo farle fare la "disponibile" fino alla fine!
Quest'uomo, che ormai lei vede con occhi distorti è un parassita, un profittatore ed un ometto ignobile che ha capito di aver a che fare, alla fine, con delle donne straccio (mi perdonerà Rita della franchezza) ma qualunque donna che abbia un po' di rispetto e di autostima girava al largo, perchè di uomini, vivaddio, è pieno il mondo, ed ho detto uomini non cialtroni!
E' risibile poi cercare delle scusanti, delle attenuanti o delle motivazioni che attutiscano l'impatto con questo uomo che è solo goloso di sensazioni della gola, dell'immagine e dei suoi genitali! Mangia, beve, scopa e vuole anche apparire di potere..... troppa grazia per tanta pochezza; ma lui si vende per quello che pensa di valere e non per quello che veramente vale e finchè trova chi ci crede...... avanti così!!!
La verità è che se davvero Rita vuole quest'uomo, deve smetterla di arrovellarsi sugli sms, sulle puttanate che dice, sulle azioni e reazioni..... ammetta a sè stessa che gli sta bene con moglie, grugno, bugie e caxxate al seguito e li prenda per quello che è....... ma se così facesse non staremmo qui da decine di post a spiegarle il perchè ed il per come di non si sa che!!!
Ultima chiosa, qualunque uomo non può che consigliarla di proseguire e soddisfarsi....... c'è quasi un trend genetico in questo consiglio... ti piace, ti sta bene? Stacci e lascia stare le fisime.... ma ripeto, se così fosse e non ci fossero fisime, Rita non sarebbe qui a chiedere consigli ma starebbe vivendo una vita sua, con in parallelo la frequentazione a sfizio di questo uomo........
Se è vero che 38 anni sono pochi e che si ha ancora una vita davanti, sono anche abbastanza per smettere di sprecarli in qualcosa che come progetto, vivibilità e gratificazione è pari a zero; a meno che il di lui ondivagare fra quello che dice, che fa, che tratta fra le sue varie donne non venga considerato sufficiente, ma a quel punto si ha più una predisposizione al voyeurismo seduttivo che alla concretezza di un rapporto.
Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rita non vuole vincere e forse neppure giocare.... lei teme solo di essere messa da parte.
> Ho seguito la sua storia dall'inizio e quello che avete detto in questo thread lo so è ripetuto decine di volte in varie forme e maniere.
> Lui è un trasvolatore di passere e dove coglie coglie!!! Ma siccome pare abbia qualche altra qualità, cioè non fa proprio schifo, allora gli si fanno passare atteggiamenti che ad un qualunque altro personaggio lo avrebbero già fatto appendere per le palle! ai sa lui è un cialtrone e cosa ci può fare.... poverello!
> Inutile consigliere a Rita di seguire la sua indole fino alla fine, significa solo farle fare la "disponibile" fino alla fine!
> ...


 
Vado a farmi un cordialino...


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rita non vuole vincere e forse neppure giocare.... lei teme solo di essere messa da parte.
> Ho seguito la sua storia dall'inizio e quello che avete detto in questo thread lo so è ripetuto decine di volte in varie forme e maniere.
> Lui è un trasvolatore di passere e dove coglie coglie!!! Ma siccome pare abbia qualche altra qualità, cioè non fa proprio schifo, allora gli si fanno passare atteggiamenti che ad un qualunque altro personaggio lo avrebbero già fatto appendere per le palle! ai sa lui è un cialtrone e cosa ci può fare.... poverello!
> Inutile consigliere a Rita di seguire la sua indole fino alla fine, significa solo farle fare la "disponibile" fino alla fine!
> ...


Hai ragione su vari punti, non sono una donna forte, ho tante debolezze e incertezze, ma non mi sento uno straccio. Ci vuol altro, mi pare. Se così fosse qui potremmo aprire un negozio di straccivendolo. Mi sembri lucida ma impietosa, e soprattutto inflessibile. E anche un po' ingiusta nei confronti degli uomini che non mi paiono tutti presi a far combutta. Vorrei avere le tue certezze, ma invece son così...


----------



## Old Addos (16 Agosto 2007)

*Mal comune*

Credo che tutti siamo a rischio di essere oggetti ( non dico stracci , mi sembra davvero offensivo ) nelle mani di qualcun altro ; dipende dalla capacità dell' interlocutore ( o interlocutrice ) di farci perdere la bussola ;

a me è capitato sovente da ragazzo , ma si sopravvive ;

a proposito della commistione fra raziocinio , istinto ed emozioni , credo che Rita abbia scelto ( o stia scegliendo ) di rinuciare razionalmente al raziocinio , per salire nuovamente su quella sorta di ottovolante che è il suo rapporto con Cialtrigo ;

al suo posto , farei lo stesso ( magari sono davvero tonto , come dice Bruja . . . . )


----------



## Bruja (16 Agosto 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Hai ragione su vari punti, non sono una donna forte, ho tante debolezze e incertezze, ma non mi sento uno straccio. Ci vuol altro, mi pare. Se così fosse qui potremmo aprire un negozio di straccivendolo. Mi sembri lucida ma impietosa, e soprattutto inflessibile. E anche un po' ingiusta nei confronti degli uomini che non mi paiono tutti presi a far combutta. Vorrei avere le tue certezze, ma invece son così...


 
Lo so che sei forte, non  starei a scrievrti diversamente.
Colgli il senso ho detto che lui considera le donne un o straccio non che lo sono....
Quanto agli uomini non ho detto che tutto il genere umano ècosì ma solo chi ti ingiunge a continuare questa annosa trafila di strategie che ,meriterebnbero un maggior premio.
Rita non ho certezze, ma gli occhi li ho per vedere, come tutti alla fine, e se faccio una scelta, so perchè la faccio, sia che accetti o che rinunzi a qualcosa.
Guarda che io non giudico il tuo operato.... tu devi rendere conto a te stessa e basta, mi stupisco che si possa ancora pensare che questo uomo abbia quello che si chiama rispetto per gli altri. Può essere che mi sbagli, ma nel dubbio preferisco pensarla così......... non è una certezza, è una prudenza. 
A volte Rita si è più interessati ad una persona ed al suo bene strapazzandola un po' che lasciandola alla deriva delle indecisioni, delle esche e della filosofia che meglio avere rimorsi che rimpianti. Dipende sempre dal costo esistenziale degli uni e degli altri.
Bruja


----------



## Sandra (16 Agosto 2007)

*no*

direi più che tonto...paraculo.


----------



## Bruja (16 Agosto 2007)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> Credo che tutti siamo a rischio di essere oggetti ( non dico stracci , mi sembra davvero offensivo ) nelle mani di qualcun altro ; dipende dalla capacità dell' interlocutore ( o interlocutrice ) di farci perdere la bussola ;
> 
> a me è capitato sovente da ragazzo , ma si sopravvive ;
> 
> ...


Tu non sei affatto tonto.... tu hai fatto delle scelte ponderate e sai perchè le hai fatte. Ti lasci prendere dall'onda delle tue pulsioni ma non dai ad altri il pallino della tua vita... sai bene cosa intendo.  Tu per me sei proprio raziocinante perchè nel lasciarti andare hai previsto il margine di rischio..... Rita, comunque la voglia girare, ha sentimenti che condizionano scelte e vita.
Non si tratta di essere giusti o sbagliati, ma di come impostare, secondo la propria personalità ed indole, le scelte esistenziali che roteano attorno alle questioniu di cuore.
Bruja


----------



## Old melarossa (16 Agosto 2007)

*addà passà a' nuttata...*

Non si tratta di essere giusti o sbagliati, ma di come impostare, secondo la propria personalità ed indole, le scelte esistenziali che roteano attorno alle questioniu di cuore.
Bruja[/quote]




io credo che solo il termine _applicare un'impostazione_ sia un controsenso rispetto alle ragioni del cuore.  Chiamiamole pure questioni etiche o morali, ma anche ideolgiche o non so politiche... nel senso che ci sono persone che ideologicizzano le proprie scelte di cuore (es. mai con un uomo sposato, mai con uno piu piccolo, mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con uno di destra -emh, io ho fatto attività politica a sx- insomma tutti esempi di razionalità in amore. il guaio è quando la *logica* non ridà. E, paradosso dei paradossi, ti ritrovi a fare la terza, la quarta donna di qualche stronzo in qualche periodo della tua vita in cui sei particolarmente frgile o condizionata o semplicemente hai bisogno di essre disperatamente amata. quel che ci si dimentica in questi momenti è la prospettiva del futuro, nel senso che bisogna accettare anche di fars schifo nel ruolo ritagliata pensando che è solo un passaggio della vita. solo un confuso passaggio. E' solo qui che bisogna applicare il concetto di cui sopra (la razionalità). sfoghiamoci, sentiamoci stupide, mortifichiamoci tanto poi passerà...e saremo state anche questo ma solo per risollevarci e..andare avanti  (magari a duemila km di distanza da cialtry).*
coraggio... addà passa a' nuttata!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (16 Agosto 2007)

*Rita....*



Rita ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi dice che se anche non ha risposto... ci pensa. E che forse prima o poi si rifarà vivo.
> E se invece lui fosse innamorato di lei, cosa che ho sempre escluso?
> E' vero che poco dopo avermi scaricata lui mi ha inviato un messaggio in cui cercava di riagganciare. Ma è anche vero che appena tornato con lei, lui con me ha chiuso (magari anche perchè io mi ero incazzata come una iena)...
> Forse ho solo fatto una figuraccia, col mio tentativo di giocare. Ma forse non è in fondo così grave.



Rita sei nella corsia sbagliata.....non vedo che tutti ti vengono contro?Con quel messaggio lui ha solo pensato quanto segue "ancora ci sta sotto...e quando piu' ne avro' voglia me la dara'...."  Rita  sei inciampata di nuovo....rialzati....rileggiti i post precedenti....ricorda l indifferenza...la sofferenza....la totale mancanza di qualsiasi cosa si avvicinasse anche solo minimamente all'amore che tu vuoi...speri ancora di cambiare un albero secco e privo di frutti....in un verde fusto pieno di frutti da cogliere e mangiare alla sua ombra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' QUELLO CHE E'...un uomo di carbone...e come ti ci avvicini...diventi tutta nera...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2007)

*Pensieri stupendi?*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tu non sei affatto tonto.... tu hai fatto delle scelte ponderate e sai perchè le hai fatte. Ti lasci prendere dall'onda delle tue pulsioni ma non dai ad altri il pallino della tua vita... sai bene cosa intendo. Tu per me sei proprio raziocinante perchè nel lasciarti andare hai previsto il margine di rischio..... Rita, comunque la voglia girare, ha sentimenti che condizionano scelte e vita.
> Non si tratta di essere giusti o sbagliati, ma di come impostare, secondo la propria personalità ed indole, le scelte esistenziali che roteano attorno alle *questioni di cuore*.
> Bruja


*...se così si può dire, dirò*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2007)

*Eh no...*



melarossa ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essere giusti o sbagliati, ma di come impostare, secondo la propria personalità ed indole, le scelte esistenziali che roteano attorno alle questioniu di cuore.
> Bruja


 


_io credo che *solo il termine applicare un'impostazione sia un controsenso* rispetto alle ragioni del cuore. Chiamiamole pure questioni etiche o morali, ma anche ideologiche o non so politiche... nel senso che ci sono persone che ideologicizzano le proprie scelte di cuore (es. mai con un uomo sposato, mai con uno più piccolo, mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con uno di destra -emh, io ho fatto attività politica a sx-) insomma tutti esempi di razionalità in amore. il guaio è quando la *logica* non ridà. E, paradosso dei paradossi, ti ritrovi a fare la terza, la quarta donna di qualche stronzo in qualche periodo della tua vita in cui sei particolarmente fragile o condizionata o semplicemente hai bisogno di essere disperatamente amata. quel che ci si dimentica in questi momenti è la prospettiva del futuro, nel senso che bisogna accettare anche di farsi schifo nel ruolo ritagliato pensando che è solo un passaggio della vita. solo un confuso passaggio. E' solo qui che bisogna applicare il concetto di cui sopra (la razionalità). sfoghiamoci, sentiamoci stupide, mortifichiamoci *tanto poi passerà...e saremo state anche questo ma solo per risollevarci e..andare avanti* (magari a duemila km di distanza da cialtry)._
*coraggio... addà passa a' nuttata!!




*[/quote]
Non credo proprio.
Qui con questioni di cuore, che sottintendono l'amore, anzi l'*ammore*, si stanno accomunando tante cose diverse e non, mi sembra, da parte di Rita.
Con l'alibi "al cuor non si comanda" si può far passare di tutto e mi sembra un ragionamento non corretto.
Non ci si innamora per lo scoccare della freccia di Cupido o per un gioco delle fate in una notte di mezza estate.
Un interesse, un'attrazione per una persona lo si coltiva con pensieri e frequentazioni fino a trasformarlo in sentimento e se in alcune circostanze, ad esempio un/una collega di lavoro, è difficile non continuare la frequentazione obbligata è comunque una scelta continuare con quella ricreativa ed è una scelta non chiedere trasferimento ad altro incarico. Ovvio che poi ci sono casi difficili (come unica impiegata con il solo titolare e reddito irrinunciabile e altro lavoro impossibile ecc) ma non sono casi tanto frequenti tanto che nella maggior parte dei casi, quando la storia finisce, diventa facilissimo non vedersi se non due volte l'anno.
Credo che dei limiti sia giusto porseli, poi ognuno stabilirà i propri, ma appellarsi a un periodo di fragilità per coltivarsi un sentimento per qualcuno con cui non solo non si potrà progettare un futuro, ma neppure un presente decente, mi sembra che significhi non avere ben chiaro quali sono i propri valori e le proprie esigenze.
Condivido invece l'indulgenza verso se stessi una volta ...passata la nuttata ..perché comunque si è fatto ..quel che si poteva...e credevamo fosse il meglio (se si è tenuto conto anche degli altri)


P.S. E' un'osservazione generale non mi riferisco a Rita che non si sta coltivando un bel niente e i limiti li ha ben chiari


----------



## Rebecca (16 Agosto 2007)

Che fatica!


----------



## Old melarossa (17 Agosto 2007)

_ Con l'alibi "al cuor non si comanda" si può far passare di tutto e mi sembra un ragionamento non corretto.
Non ci si innamora per lo scoccare della freccia di Cupido o per un gioco delle fate in una notte di mezza estate.
_

Non sono in disaccordo con te. evidentemente ho saltato dei passaggi nel mio ragionamento. Proprio perchè sono convinta che nulla sia casuale, _ma di fatto accade,_ invito alla tolleranza riflessiva verso se stessi (ho letto in qualche post che la preocupazione di Rita fosse anche quella del giudizio su se stessa (sono leggera se lo cerco?..). Stare con un uomo sposato significa non sentirsi all'altezza di una relazione “in piena regola” -di prospettive come illustri tu..- 
mi pare che Rita parlasse di una storia lunga finita. ecco, magari dopo una grande delusione non ci si sente all'altezza di ricominciare credendo fino in fondo. Per paura, per difesa. Non è una questione di *alibi* ma di assestamenti tellurici. 
Se si è troppo sbirri con se stessi si rischia di colpevolezzarsi oltre misura col risultato di ergere barriere e difese ancora piu alte di quelle esistenti in un periodo di fragilità, appunto, in cui Rita dovrebbe solo cercare la strada per “riabbracciare” metaforicamente se stessa e accompagnarsi oltre il guado di questa esperienza. 
Si può “viaggiare” col _manualetto_ sotto il braccio di quel che si fa e quel che non si fa, spesso è utile, ma è ben lontano -e spesso piu sterile- dalla prassi di vivere la vita attraversandola nella sua verità piu contraddittoria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*condivido*



melarossa ha detto:


> _ Con l'alibi "al cuor non si comanda" si può far passare di tutto e mi sembra un ragionamento non corretto._
> _Non ci si innamora per lo scoccare della freccia di Cupido o per un gioco delle fate in una notte di mezza estate._
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno il tuo intervento.
Però va anche preso atto che ci sono periodi in cui, inpendentemente dalla disponibilità affettiva, non si incontrano persone con cui poter pensare di instaurare un rapporto alla pari.
Chiedo: chi conosce 1 (ne basta uno) dicasi un uomo libero over 40?
Io conosco un cinquantenne separato, ma non so se sia ancora libero. Ah anche un quarantaduenne appena separato. Ma entrambi sarebbero da escludere per Rita sia per la distanza sia perché sono si over 40, ma under 1,70...


----------



## Old melarossa (17 Agosto 2007)

*saggia decisione*

[q
Chiedo: chi conosce 1 (ne basta uno) dicasi un uomo libero over 40?
Io conosco un cinquantenne separato, ma non so se sia ancora libero. 

io (45 anios separata) ed una mia amica (42, single), l'altro giorno, cazzeggiando ironicamente su noi stesse, abbiamo fatto questa considerazione. siamo in una media città di provincia (150mila abitanti circa) se consideriamo che siamo selettive dobbiamo compiere le seguenti calcoli percentuali nella ricerca di “mercato” del possibile homme...
dunque: se consideriamo che la popolazione “utile” ovvero tra i 45 ed i 55, è pari a circa il 40% della popolazione citatdina, di questo 40 la metà è di sx e metà di dx (teoricamente) e dato che il ns requisito è che sia alemno di sx, dunque rimane un 20%, di questo 20 % consideriamo che solo un 10% è separato, se inoltre consideriamo che questa percentuale residua va scremata diciamo di un 50 % perchè non rispondente ai nostri parametri (siamo pure esigenti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   allora, a conti fatti, rmane una percentuale così bassa che, alla fine del discorso, dovenndo decidere se uscire o meno a cena fuori - 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 - o rimanre a farci una cenetta sbracata a casa abbiamo optato per la cenetta a casa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Conclusione conseguente...*



melarossa ha detto:


> [q
> Chiedo: chi conosce 1 (ne basta uno) dicasi un uomo libero over 40?
> Io conosco un cinquantenne separato, ma non so se sia ancora libero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fun (17 Agosto 2007)

*Ferma*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno il tuo intervento.
> Però va anche preso atto che ci sono periodi in cui, inpendentemente dalla disponibilità affettiva, non si incontrano persone con cui poter pensare di instaurare un rapporto alla pari.
> Chiedo: chi conosce 1 (ne basta uno) dicasi un uomo libero over 40?
> Io conosco un cinquantenne separato, ma non so se sia ancora libero. Ah anche un quarantaduenne appena separato. Ma entrambi sarebbero da escludere per Rita sia per la distanza sia perché sono si over 40, ma under 1,70...


 
Io ne conosco qualcuno, e non penso di essere una mosca bianca.....quantomeno nella mia zona ce ne sono diversi.........
Ad esempio ne conosco bene uno che ha 42 anni, è separato da 5 anni, divorziato da 2, alto 176 cm puo' andare bene????
Signore finchè si scherza si scherza, ma quando si dice sul serio le cose cambiano......
E le cose per me stanno semplicemente così:
quando sei presa/o (leggasi innamorato, scottato, bruciacchiante, ancora ferito ecc ecc)
può passarti davanti di tutto e il contrario di tutto e manco te ne accorgi......
Questo vale chiaramente sia per i maschietti che per le femminucce, le amiche che (immagino) scherzosamente hanno fatto la percentuale di possibilità di incontro e poi hanno optato per rimanere in casa, hanno certamente fatto bene e fatto le loro considerazioni, ma hanno (rimandendo in casa) portato a zero la percentuale di incontrare qualcuno......
Sbaglio?


----------



## Old melarossa (17 Agosto 2007)

ma hanno (rimandendo in casa) portato a *zero*





  la percentuale di incontrare qualcuno......
Sbaglio?[/quote]


Non sbagli e mi complimento per la perspicacia aritmetica. E' che alla fine la “caccia”   

	
	
		
		
	


	




   è un esercizio penoso e poco divertente. A meno di accontentarsi del..purchè respiri  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  . allora decisamente meglio lasciare che tutto accada, se deve accadere. fatalismo rurale.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anche detta pigrizia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*non scherzo*



fun ha detto:


> Io ne conosco qualcuno, e non penso di essere una mosca bianca.....quantomeno nella mia zona ce ne sono diversi.........
> Ad esempio ne conosco bene uno che ha 42 anni, è separato da 5 anni, divorziato da 2, alto 176 cm puo' andare bene????
> Signore finchè si scherza si scherza, ma quando si dice sul serio le cose cambiano......
> E le cose per me stanno semplicemente così:
> ...


Organizziamo un party !


----------



## Old fun (17 Agosto 2007)

*A volte*



melarossa ha detto:


> ma hanno (rimandendo in casa) portato a *zero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non sbagli e mi complimento per la perspicacia aritmetica. E' che alla fine la “caccia”  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   è un esercizio penoso e poco divertente. A meno di accontentarsi del..purchè respiri  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  . allora decisamente meglio lasciare che tutto accada, se deve accadere. fatalismo rurale.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 anche detta pigrizia.[/quote]


tanti uomini si accontentino che respirino, anche quelle mi pare siano donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Sono d'accordo sul fatto che la caccia o la pesca come dir si voglia sia un esercizio penosissimo, anzi decisamente noioso, resto cmq dell'idea che se esco una sera, esco perchè mi va di stare fuori e se capita l'incontro, è capitato........
Altresì se resto a casa, diventa molto più difficile incontrare qualcuno.........
A meno che non chiamo qualcuno a casa con qualche scusa, ma purtroppo da me gli idrualici e gli elettricisti sono tutti uomini


----------



## Old melarossa (17 Agosto 2007)

*www.paginegialle.it*

A meno che non chiamo qualcuno a casa con qualche scusa, ma purtroppo da me gli idrualici e gli elettricisti sono tutti uomini  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  [/quote]


URKA!!! non ci avevo pensato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ora allago la casa e chiamo un idraulico!!! *pronto??!! sei carino, di sinistra, tra i 45 ed i 55, separato, libero di innamorarsi???? noo? allora resta dove sei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*

bene, oggi passerò in rassegna le pagine gialle. se non trovo nulla tra gli idraulici passerò ad incendiare qualche sterpaglia, se faccio buca pure con i pompieri allora passerò ai fabbri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Attenzione!*



melarossa ha detto:


> A meno che non chiamo qualcuno a casa con qualche scusa, ma purtroppo da me gli idrualici e gli elettricisti sono tutti uomini


 
URKA!!! non ci avevo pensato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ora allago la casa e chiamo un idraulico!!! *pronto??!! sei carino, di sinistra, tra i 45 ed i 55, separato, libero di innamorarsi???? noo? allora resta dove sei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*

bene, oggi passerò in rassegna le pagine gialle. se non trovo nulla tra gli idraulici passerò ad incendiare qualche sterpaglia, se faccio buca pure con i pompieri allora passerò ai fabbri...  

	
	
		
		
	


	











[/quote]
In agosto fanno pagare ..l'urgenza !


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*Alla fine...*

Torno al commento piuttosto universale di melarossa applicato a questa vienda che per quanto se ne parli, resta attaccata all'indole ed alla disponibilità oggettiva verso determinate situazioni!  Spiego meglio, non si tratta di non osare certe scelte, si tratta di percepirne l' inconsistenza, l'inutile reiterare ed il cliché degli eventi.  In breve, " ha da passà 'a nuttata"!!  Ma la nottata è UNA........ !!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old melarossa (17 Agosto 2007)

In agosto fanno pagare ..l'urgenza !  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  [/quote]



allora desisto. sono in bolletta.


----------



## Old melarossa (17 Agosto 2007)

*tentativi*




Bruja ha detto:


> Torno al commento piuttosto universale di melarossa applicato a questa vienda che per quanto se ne parli, resta attaccata all'indole ed alla disponibilità oggettiva verso determinate situazioni!  Spiego meglio, non si tratta di non osare certe scelte, si tratta di percepirne l' inconsistenza, l'inutile reiterare ed il cliché degli eventi.  In breve, " ha da passà 'a nuttata"!!  Ma la nottata è UNA........ !!!!
> Bruja



*Bruja, considero i rapporti umani, seppur virtuali, una espressione di “tentativo”, (sforzo) di solidarietà. Scrivo e leggo con questo presupposto. 
Ognuno di noi ha toccato il fondo, si è rialzato, lo ha ritoccato,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ed ha anche accarezzato momenti di felicità. Detto questo noi siamo qui per aiutare Rita. Nessuno le nega che la nottata sia una e che sia dolorosa. ma per aiutare qualcuno occorre anche dare un “senso” che vada oltre. Non che i miei interventi lo facciano, magari mi sbaglio. magari non arrivano... ma il mio tentativo è quello di non compiere autocommiserazione ma scovare finanche le strade dell'autoironia per lasciare che un piccolo squarcio di sole penetri nella finestra di un altro. *


----------



## Old Addos (17 Agosto 2007)

*per Melarossa*

Se hai problemi a porte e finestre , vengo io !

Anzichè Me la rossa , ti chiederò Me la dai ?


----------



## Old melarossa (17 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Se hai problemi a porte e finestre , vengo io !
> 
> Anzichè Me la rossa , ti chiederò Me la dai ?




anzichè *addos* ....*a ddo s* tai? ferrara? troppo lontano, mi fai pagare la trasferta!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Agosto 2007)

*melarossa*



melarossa ha detto:


> *Bruja, considero i rapporti umani, seppur virtuali, una espressione di “tentativo”, (sforzo) di solidarietà. Scrivo e leggo con questo presupposto. *
> *Ognuno di noi ha toccato il fondo, si è rialzato, lo ha ritoccato,
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guarda che qui non stiamo giudicando nessuno, anzi, sono mesi che tutti, chi più chi meno, teniamo in palla questo argomento sviscerandone le luci e le ombre. E questo solo nella ferma intenzione di dare chiavi di lettura diversificate a Rita.
Nessuno ha mai negati ironia e perfino una ricerca di significati su una storia il cui protagonistra maschile farebbe fatica a trovarne in proprio.
Mi sta benissimo la lama di luce, lo squarcio assolato, ma quanche volta serve un chirurgo se la ferita tende a piagarsi e, non per lei, ma per come vedo lui, la piaga è dietro l'angolo!!! 
Dopo di che è chiaro che stare o uscire da determinate situazione dipende da come si è intenzionate a impiegare la propria vita.
Io apprezzo moltissimo il tuo modo di scrivere e di argomentare ma ciò che che voglio significarti è che la famosa nottata non la sta passando, non ci è neppure entrata perchè è ancora impegnata a vedere cosa ci sia di salvabile.... e me ne dispiace immensamente!
So di apparire dura e rigida, ma non posso fare a meno di prendere seriamente questa storia che ha una situazione circondariale in cui tutto si fonda su quello che lui dice della moglie, che lui dice dell'altra e che lui propina come sua verità.... e si capèisce bene che lui è neutrale come il ph della calce viva!!!
Mi spiace sinceramente, ripeto posso dare l'idea di essere una manichea, ma quando una situazione è paragonabile al bastone di Cambronne credi si possa suggerire un modo di prenderlo senza "effetti collaterali"?
Bruja


p.s. Precisop che questo mio atteggiamento è anche stimolato dal fatto che Rita non ha 20 anni, non è quindi una ragazzina ed il suo tempo è piuttosto prezioso...... e che lui non mi pare meriti ulteriori sprechi.


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che qui non stiamo giudicando nessuno, anzi, sono mesi che tutti, chi più chi meno, teniamo in palla questo argomento sviscerandone le luci e le ombre. E questo solo nella ferma intenzione di dare chiavi di lettura diversificate a Rita.
> Nessuno ha mai negati ironia e perfino una ricerca di significati su una storia il cui protagonistra maschile farebbe fatica a trovarne in proprio.
> Mi sta benissimo la lama di luce, lo squarcio assolato, ma quanche volta serve un chirurgo se la ferita tende a piagarsi e, non per lei, ma per come vedo lui, la piaga è dietro l'angolo!!!
> Dopo di che è chiaro che stare o uscire da determinate situazione dipende da come si è intenzionate a impiegare la propria vita.
> ...



Chiamasi anche "[SIZE=-1]*ACCANIMENTO TERAPETICO"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





= *perdita di tempo, missione impossibile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/SIZE]


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2007)

Per l'idea che mi sono fatta, Rita non soffre certo per amore...Rita prova la sacrosanta irrequietezza di chi ha il vuoto attorno e ne è profondamente consapevole.
Cerca di colmare questo vuoto riavvicinando un soggetto dal quale sa benissimo di non poter pretendere altro che una scopata.
Ma a questo punto mi chiedo se non valga la pena di darsi da fare per allargare il proprio orizzonte...anzichè rimasticare una pappa già sputata.

Facciamoci pure un'allegra scopata, ma andiamo a cercare altrove, mi rifiuto di credere che questo per una donna sana di 38 anni non sia possibile!!!


----------



## Old Addos (17 Agosto 2007)

*Non è facile*

Non è facile cercare altrove , quando non hai ancora risolto il vecchio rapporto ;

per risolvere , intendo alzarsi una mattina ed accorgerti che non te ne importa più nulla.


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2007)

Mah..e se Rita fosse solo pigra?
Io ho l'impressione che sia molto consapevole e più "risolta" di tanti altri.
Per ottenere qualcosa di concreto bosogna darsi da fare...forse Rita non si dà da fare abbastanza.
e' una provocazione, non pretendo di detenere la verità rivelata.


----------



## Old fun (17 Agosto 2007)

*Visto.......*



melarossa ha detto:


> A meno che non chiamo qualcuno a casa con qualche scusa, ma purtroppo da me gli idrualici e gli elettricisti sono tutti uomini


 
URKA!!! non ci avevo pensato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ora allago la casa e chiamo un idraulico!!! *pronto??!! sei carino, di sinistra, tra i 45 ed i 55, separato, libero di innamorarsi???? noo? allora resta dove sei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*

bene, oggi passerò in rassegna le pagine gialle. se non trovo nulla tra gli idraulici passerò ad incendiare qualche sterpaglia, se faccio buca pure con i pompieri allora passerò ai fabbri...  

	
	
		
		
	


	











[/quote]



quanti ce ne sono???? Non si ha che l'imbarazzo della scelta????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












P.S.: se hanno anche qualche sorella.....fammi sapere........


----------



## Old fun (17 Agosto 2007)

*quoto*



Iris ha detto:


> Per l'idea che mi sono fatta, Rita non soffre certo per amore...Rita prova la sacrosanta irrequietezza di chi ha il vuoto attorno e ne è profondamente consapevole.
> Cerca di colmare questo vuoto riavvicinando un soggetto dal quale sa benissimo di non poter pretendere altro che una scopata.
> Ma a questo punto mi chiedo se non valga la pena di darsi da fare per allargare il proprio orizzonte...anzichè rimasticare una pappa già sputata.
> 
> Facciamoci pure un'allegra scopata, ma andiamo a cercare altrove, mi rifiuto di credere che questo per una donna sana di 38 anni non sia possibile!!!


 

...............................................................


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2007)

Io pubblico il mio annuncio settimanalmente... ma ancora non ha risposto nessuno... ho la vaga sensazione che pensino sia uno scherzo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*ehm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io pubblico il mio annuncio settimanalmente... ma ancora non ha risposto nessuno... ho la vaga sensazione che pensino sia uno scherzo


Forse sono scoraggiati dalla foto allegata ....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse sono scoraggiati dalla foto allegata ....


Cos'ha questa foto che non va?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*niente ma...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cos'ha questa foto che non va?


Sei carina ...non discuto ...ma fa sospettare un alito pesante ...


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cos'ha questa foto che non va?



Niente ... in effetti e' molto rassicurante


----------



## Old Addos (17 Agosto 2007)

*A che punto siamo ?*

Dopo la sarabanda a cui l' abbiamo sottoposta , non ho capito che cosa vuole fare Rita ; vedrà Cialtrigo stasera in piazza ? 

In caso affermativo , gli regalerà un sorriso ( cfr. Drupi ) o gli tirerà un calcio nei gioielli ?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Dopo la sarabanda a cui l' abbiamo sottoposta , non ho capito che cosa vuole fare Rita ; vedrà Cialtrigo stasera in piazza ?
> 
> In caso affermativo , gli regalerà un sorriso ( cfr. Drupi ) o gli tirerà un calcio nei gioielli ?


gli regalerà un sorriso tirandogli un calcio nei gioielli  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















per la serie: nessun rimpianto nessun rimorso (cfr 883)


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

*Rita*



Addos ha detto:


> Dopo la sarabanda a cui l' abbiamo sottoposta , non ho capito che cosa vuole fare Rita ; vedrà Cialtrigo stasera in piazza ?
> 
> In caso affermativo , gli regalerà un sorriso ( cfr. Drupi ) o gli tirerà un calcio nei gioielli ?


Rita si è traformata da strega che ammalia ad enigmatica gioconda.
Rita ha letto stando zitta perchè gli si sono confuse le idee.
Rita ci è rimasta molto male di alcune cose che ha letto, ma sa che qui si sta anche con il rischio di mettersi alla berlina.
Rita è confusa ma due cose ha capito:
- la dignità c'entra davvero poco qui, perchè la dignità è gli occhi con cui mi vedo io.
- preoccuparsi come qualcuno mi dice del fatto che lui possa sentirsi come un pascià tra tre dame, non è il punto, perchè il punto non è come si sente lui, ma come mi sento io.
Questi i punti fermi.

Poi per il resto continuo a cambiare idea...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

*Chiaro*

Chissà se è chiaro che io non sto pensando di rincialtronirmi perchè spero di farlo innamorare di me e nutro illusioni su di noi.
Sento solo di vivere come una suora di clausura e mi è venuta una grande nostalgia di certe emozioni che ho vissuto con quest'uomo anche se non era amore. Non era nemmeno una cosa brutta. Mi sono solo detta, vista la mia assoluta certezza di non trovare quello che cerco, è che forse mi merito qualche attimo di felicità part time. Forse mi merito di vivere quelle cose, magari anche di avere un'occasione per rivivere quella cosa essendo me stessa e non come allora, cercando di annullarmi per non disturbare...
E' davvero così sbagliato. Forse lo è se non son salda e rischio di trasformare questa cosa in un'altra sconfitta, un'altro colpo letale alla mia vacillante autostima...
Che lui non sia monsignor dalla casa lo si era capito.
Comunque fatto sta che io non mi sono fatta viva e lui nemmeno.
Non sono sicura che quando diceva che ci saremmo sentiti dopo ferragosto intendesse il giorno dopo, oppure dopo questo periodo bene o male festivo...
Comunque l'ultimo contatto era di domenica e sono certa che se lui fosse rimasto particolarmente intrigato, un modo per tenere caldo il contatto l'avrebbe trovato.


----------



## Sandra (17 Agosto 2007)

*breve e concisa*

contenta tu.....contenti tutti.
l'unica nota che striderebbe sarebbe un'altra eventuale lamentela nei suoi confronti qualora lui tornasse e poi bruscamente sparisse.
chi è causa del suo mal..etc


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Agosto 2007)

*lacrime nella pioggia*

sorella, non ti fare altro male...
un amore, come per nascere, ha bisogno di un certo numero di passaggi, anche per finire.
il quid è capire qual è il momento esatto in cui una storia d'amore cessa d'essere d'amore e diventa una gabbia vuota in cui ci si sente vuoti come in una damigiana vuota.
spero tu capisca il senso...


----------



## Old Addos (17 Agosto 2007)

*per Rita*

Come fai ad essere certa di non trovare mai ciò che cerchi ?

Quanto alla tua vacillante autostima , c' è una canzone di Ruggeri che amo molto - pur non sapendone il titolo - che parla del giocatore sconfitto che si allena per altre partite ;

in America , dicono che nessun imprenditore possa considerarsi tale , se non è fallito almeno due volte ;

le difficoltà ci sono per tutti ; in amore è più arduo individuare i contorni della questione , ma sono comunque esperienze da vivere ;
non è il fatto di sentirsi vincitori o perdenti , è un altro tassello del nostro bagaglio , lo strano percorso , come cantava Max Pezzali ;

quindi , che dire , è la vita , mezza gobba e mezza drita ( licenza poetica n.d.a. ) ;

coraggio ! Alla peggio , ci siamo Fun ed io !


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> *Come fai ad essere certa di non trovare mai ciò che cerchi ?*


Statistica?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> lottare, lottare, lottare.
> ho voglia di lottare, ma la domanda vera è... qualche volta si vince? o la lotta è controproducente?


se lotti puoi perdere, se non lotti non puoi vincere mai.......


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2007)

*Rita*

... il problema non e' lottare vincere o perdere... il problema e' avere motivi validi per lottare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Mah*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... il problema non e' lottare vincere o perdere... il problema e' avere motivi validi per lottare


Tra tante persone che non provano granché, ma parlano d'amore, non potrebbe essere Rita una che dice che non era amore, ma qualcosa di importante l'ha provato?
Benché Rita riconosca che non ci siano possibilità per un rapporto completamente soddisfacente forse è comunque qualcosa per cui ritiene valga la pena lottare...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra tante persone che non provano granché, ma parlano d'amore, non potrebbe essere Rita una che dice che non era amore, ma qualcosa di importante l'ha provato?
> Benché Rita riconosca che non ci siano possibilità per un rapporto completamente soddisfacente forse è comunque qualcosa per cui ritiene valga la pena lottare...


Questo sentivo, anche se sapevo che non era vero...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Questo sentivo, anche se sapevo che non era vero...


 
Non so mettere i link a youTube


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvyrh7hB2r4


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvyrh7hB2r4


Patetico vero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*...*



Rita ha detto:


> Patetico vero?


Tutti vorremmo un rapporto che duri in cui potersi fidare e affidarsi ...io credevo di averlo


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutti vorremmo un rapporto che duri in cui potersi fidare e affidarsi ...io credevo di averlo


Sì, ma io come potevo pensarlo con Cialtrigo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Beh, stasera sono in vena di tristezze...
Meglio indossare uno scafandro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Ma dai!*



Rita ha detto:


> Sì, ma io come potevo pensarlo con Cialtrigo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dove l'hai trovata Monna Lisa dello Scafandro ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Si fa quel che si può*



Rita ha detto:


> Sì, ma io come potevo pensarlo con Cialtrigo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che sia meglio riconoscere i limiti di una persona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , di se stessi e del rapporto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che raccontarsele.
Conoscendo i limiti si può anche vederne le potenzialità ...se si pensa di aver già raggiunto il massimo si perde la tensione a migliorare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi non dicevi che era anche un modo per mettere a prova la tua recente scoperta capacità di dimostrarti quel che sei e che provi?
Con chi potresti provarlo se non con chi già conosci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A meno che non tornare all'ipotesi di qualche mese fa: trasferisciti!


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sia meglio riconoscere i limiti di una persona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Più che recente scoperta, una determinazione...
Comunque non mi spiego bene... Non dico che questa canzone rappresenta cosa pensavamo del nostro rapporto. Che nemmeno ci assomigliava a questa canzone. Non so è come se la canzone fosse una metafora delle emozioni che provavo, un desiderio irrealizzabile e non per questo meno dolce.
Ma magari mi lascio suggestionare adesso che mi sento sola...
Cavolo mi sembro una sedicenne...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

siam rimaste in due qua dentro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Peggio per chi non c'è*



Rita ha detto:


> siam rimaste in due qua dentro...


>Chi non c'è si è perso Monna Lisa sulla luna e ora Monna Lisa della Spider


----------



## Rebecca (17 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Come fai ad essere certa di non trovare mai ciò che cerchi ?


Mi vedo come scomposta.
Mi spiego:
Penso che ci siano persone che mi trovano intelligente.
Penso che ci siano persone che mi trovano di spirito.
Penso che ci siano quelle che faccio ridere.
Ci sono quelle a cui piaccio fisicamente.
Ci sono quelle a cui ispiro materassate.
Ma trovo matematicamente impossibile che ci siano persone che pensino queste cose insieme di me.

Chi mi trova carina mi troverà priva di carattere, chi mi trova di carattere mi considerò un carciofo, etc. etc.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2007)

*Forse...*



Rita ha detto:


> Mi vedo come scomposta.
> Mi spiego:
> Penso che ci siano persone che mi trovano intelligente.
> Penso che ci siano persone che mi trovano di spirito.
> ...


...non è che quando piaci e qualcuno piace a te perdi tutto il tuo umorismo?
E' come sotto esame: c'è chi dà il meglio di se e chi si paralizza...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nè le donne. Ma la cosa più pericola è sottovalutare. Se sopravvaluti una persona, eccedi in precauzioni...*ma se fai il contrario, nella vita prenderai solo fregature.*
> Comunque è evidente che Rita non cerca nessuna vendetta, e a parer mio fa bene. Parere personale, farebbe ancora meglio a dimenticare per sempre quest'emerito cialtrone.


e se non prendi fregature come fai a crescere, anche emotivamente???? non puoi sempre stare a prevenire  colpi....un cazzotto lo devi pur prendere.....se no ma che palle


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rita non vuole vincere e forse neppure giocare.... lei teme solo di essere messa da parte.
> Ho seguito la sua storia dall'inizio e quello che avete detto in questo thread lo so è ripetuto decine di volte in varie forme e maniere.
> Lui è un trasvolatore di passere e dove coglie coglie!!! Ma siccome pare abbia qualche altra qualità, cioè non fa proprio schifo, allora gli si fanno passare atteggiamenti che ad un qualunque altro personaggio lo avrebbero *già fatto appendere per le palle*! ai sa lui è un cialtrone e cosa ci può fare.... poverello!
> Inutile consigliere a Rita di seguire la sua indole fino alla fine, significa solo farle fare la "disponibile" fino alla fine!
> ...


solo una curiosità; come fai ad appendere per le palle uno he ha chiaramente dimostrato di non averne?.....no, perchè se hai un metodo prendo appunti e metto in pratica...subito


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra tante persone che non provano granché, ma parlano d'amore, non potrebbe essere Rita una che dice che non era amore, ma qualcosa di importante l'ha provato?
> Benché Rita riconosca che non ci siano possibilità per un rapporto completamente soddisfacente forse è comunque qualcosa per cui ritiene valga la pena lottare...


Persa in generale la penserei come te... in amore no, specie esser stata lasciata e pure malamente... scusa ma piu' che di lotta parlerei di masochismo... 

Se per lottare s'intende affogare nel velono per diventarne immuni allora dico _Vai e lotta..._  ma la guerra e' gia'  persa


----------



## Rebecca (18 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non è che quando piaci e qualcuno piace a te perdi tutto il tuo umorismo?
> E' come sotto esame: c'è chi dà il meglio di se e chi si paralizza...


Non mi pare, anzi mi sembra di migliorare. Ecomunque  di storie ne ho avute pochissime, la questione è a monte non a valle... Anche perchè poi quando con qualcuno sono piaciuta, ha poi teso a recidivare, nessuno si è dato alla fuga immediata.

L'unica cosa è che mi condiziona la paura, già divenuta leit motiv dei  miei post, di essere invadente. 

Via via, qui sto facendo confusione... si va alla deriva...

Qui si è parlato di vendette, di decapitazioni, di fughe auspicabili e di tentazioni a cui cedere, di rimorsi e rimpianti, di dignità (o forse più di orgoglio), di pubblica verginità, quando.... il tema fondamentale è... perchè son fatta così strana?

Se ricordate questo thread è iniziato con la mia descrizione del fatto che avendo un po' l'autostima in ripresa, quasi per gioco, ma di sicuro d'istinto, ho voluto testarmi con Cialtrigo e gli ho inviato l'sms fatale. A cui non ha subito risposto e nonostante questo non sono andata in crisi. Ci sono andata quando ha risposto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Poi è scattata la nostalgia, più che di lui, di quando mi sentivo "amata" e desiderata, oltre che coccolata. Però non è che mi riesce di "tirarmi su" uno qualunque per queste cose. Le avventure di una sera non fanno per me, a meno che non sia quella di ginevra con lancillotto (Emh... lancillotto, ogni riferimento ad utenti realmente esistenti è puramente casuale), insomma, la (come si dice in termini legali?) infungibilità* è di rigore...

Comunque quello che volevo dire questa mattina quando mi son svegliata e ho deciso di attaccarmi subito qui.... Beh, ve lo dico in post a seguire, questo ormai è stato su un'altra cosa...



* di bene, considerato nella sua specifica identità e quindi non sostituibile con un altro similare


----------



## Rebecca (18 Agosto 2007)

*Mimetismo*

Sono mimetica. Ho inteso i rapporti con gli uomini, anzi con gli altri (tranne qui dentro, dove sto martellando le palline un po' a tutti) come il tentativo di essere lì, ma di non farmi vedere. come quelle farfalle che si appoggiano sui muri e diventano color calcinaccio, per non dare disturbo, scambiandola per la garanzia di lungo amore.

vorrei sapere come fate voi... come fanno le amanti che si sono tenute legate l'oggetto del loro amore, le donne che si sono riprese i mariti, ma anche le amiche con gli amici, cosa pensano gli uomini di ciò...

Allora mi tocca parlare di Cialtigo (ma va? ancora?) ma solo perchè emblematico.

Cialtrigo ci prova in quel modo elegante che i miei conterranei di solito usano. Conosciuto da anni, ma mai entrati in confidenza, una sera che siamo seduti assieme con altra gente, scatta l'sms inatteso... qualcosa del genere "che ne dici di un sano divertimento una tantum senza impegno?" Ovviamente subito bocciato. Ci ha messo quasi due mesi di corteggiamento, di sms dolci e telefonatine romantiche prima che io cadessi. Poi lui si è ben guardato dal lasciarla un'avventura una tantum.

Io però:

non chiamavo quasi mai (_ma stavo sempre col cell in mano a dire "squilla, squilla")_
rispondevo agli sms anche dopo ore _(ma li leggevo e rileggevo)_
non lo cercavo nè lo invitavo per prima _(ma cercavo sempre di prevdere quando e come mi avrebbe chamata, prendevo permessi strategici, pulivo casa da cima a fondo se sospettavo che lui arrivasse e mi sottoponevo a sedute allucinandti di doccia-crema-trucco-parrucco in tempi record)._
lui mi chiedeva se ero un po' innamorata di lui e io gli rispondevo beffarda che non era nella posizione di chiedermelo...
lui mi chiedeva di essergli "fedele" e io gli rispondevo beffarda che non era nella posizione di chiedermelo...
se lo vedevo in giro lo salutavo a malapena
lui verso la fine si era lamentato che mi cercava sempre lui...
Io credevo di fargli un favore visto che era sposato e pensavo che sarei stata più interessante ai suoi occhi fuggendo un po'...

E alla fine lui mi ha mollata per la piccola fiammiferaia ingrugnita ma sempre attaccata che gli pianta delle scenate di gelosia che le vedono tutti...

*Secondo voi, questa cosa può aver avuto o no un peso?*

Poi quando si è rivisto con lei: io gli ho fatto una parte al telefono alle tre di notte e via sms. 
Lui si è incazzato per la mia parte perchè lui non mi aveva promesso niente.
Due giorni di sms finchè lui mi ha detto di essere preso da lei.
Silenzio totale da parte mia.
Dopo 15 gg messaggio suo che mi chiede come sto e lamenta digiuni sessuali (!)
Dopo 2 mesi subisce un dispetto e convinto sia stata  opera mia mi manda sms incazzato e io lo chiamo dicendogli tutto quello che penso.
Infine in questi 7 mesi, un paio di aperitivi in compagnia e un paio io e lui da soli.
E poi, 10 giorni fa, il messaggio fatale...


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> solo una curiosità; come fai ad appendere per le palle uno he ha chiaramente dimostrato di non averne?.....no, perchè se hai un metodo prendo appunti e metto in pratica...subito


 
Tecnicamente hai ragione..... ma per quel che vale lo puoi anche appendere per le tonsille così evita di intortare gente !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Addos (18 Agosto 2007)

*Nessuno siam perfetti , ciascuno abbiamo i suoi difetti*

Il titolo è quello di una vecchia canzone di Andrea Mingardi ;

a mio avviso , non c' è niente di più stucchevole della perfezione ;

se un uomo trovasse in te solo i pregi che elencavi , saresti per lui perfetta e dopo due mesi lo avresti già saturato a morte ;

dopotutto , anche tu sei intrigata da Cialtrigo , che non è certo un cristallo di rocca ;

ci vuole la fortuna ( e la capacità ) di trovare chi ci apprezzi ( ed in futuro ci ami , magari ) , per ciò che siamo , con pregi e difetti ; poi , tutto il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> Il titolo è quello di una vecchia canzone di Andrea Mingardi ;
> 
> a mio avviso , non c' è niente di più stucchevole della perfezione ;
> 
> ...


Ah, ecco perchè Cialtrigo se n'è andato... troppo perfetta


----------



## Verena67 (18 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sono mimetica. Ho inteso i rapporti con gli uomini, anzi con gli altri (tranne qui dentro, dove sto martellando le palline un po' a tutti) come il tentativo di essere lì, ma di non farmi vedere. come quelle farfalle che si appoggiano sui muri e diventano color calcinaccio, per non dare disturbo, scambiandola per la garanzia di lungo amore.
> 
> vorrei sapere come fate voi... come fanno le amanti che si sono tenute legate l'oggetto del loro amore, le donne che si sono riprese i mariti, ma anche le amiche con gli amici, cosa pensano gli uomini di ciò... ..


Non so cosa pensano gli uomini, ma non credi che la prospettiva vada ribaltata?

Io, per esempio, mi preoccupo di cosa penso IO. Se sono felice IO.

Non sono un accessorio per uomo, tipo un borsello o la pipa, che si usa e si smette a piacimento.

Decido io se vado o sto.

Non sto con persone, non condivido niente con persone - uomini o donne - che non siano "positivi" per me (emotivamente).

A me sembra la tua fragilità nel cercare conferme nella presenza di altri sia la prima causa...della conseguente fragilità di questi rapporti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Rebecca (19 Agosto 2007)

*Stasera vi invidio la vita*

Per gli amanti di FABRIZIO...
Chi indovina la canzone dal titolo del post?
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/v/exiOZHW8B18[/yt]


----------



## Old Addos (19 Agosto 2007)

*Fare e disfare è tutto un lavorare*

In queste situazioni di corse e rincorse in amore , mi sono fatto l' idea che ci sia uno sfasamento fra il " sentire " dell' uomo e quello della donna ; 

intendo dire che l' uomo si accende velocemente , ma anche prematuramente si spegne , cosicchè quando la donna è al massimo del coinvolgimento , il lui di turno sta già pensando a come interrompere il rapporto ;

chissà , forse anche nei sentimenti esiste l' eiaculazione precoce . . . . . . .


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2007)

*Addos*



Addos ha detto:


> In queste situazioni di corse e rincorse in amore , mi sono fatto l' idea che ci sia uno sfasamento fra il " sentire " dell' uomo e quello della donna ;
> 
> intendo dire che l' uomo si accende velocemente , ma anche prematuramente si spegne , cosicchè quando la donna è al massimo del coinvolgimento , il lui di turno sta già pensando a come interrompere il rapporto ;
> 
> chissà , forse anche nei sentimenti esiste l' eiaculazione precoce . . . . . . .


 
Può essere che tu abbia ragione, ma per quanti possano essere gli uomini con queste caratteristiche, hanno comunque dell'amore un concetto consumistico che mal si adatta ai sentimenti veri.  Direi che questo accade facilmente se si è su un versante di autocompiacimento del piacere.... la disattenzione verso il sentire altrui dimostra una scarsa capacità di compenetrazione della coppia tipica di un rapporto piuttosto unilaterale. 
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (19 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> *intendo dire che l' uomo si accende velocemente , ma anche prematuramente si spegne , cosicchè quando la donna è al massimo del coinvolgimento , il lui di turno sta già pensando a come interrompere il rapporto ;*
> 
> chissà , forse anche nei sentimenti esiste l' *eiaculazione precoce* . . . . . . .


E' assolutamente certo che sia così. E' la causa prima di ogni infelicità in amore!!

Bacio!


----------



## Rebecca (19 Agosto 2007)

Addos ha detto:


> In queste situazioni di corse e rincorse in amore , mi sono fatto l' idea che ci sia uno sfasamento fra il " sentire " dell' uomo e quello della donna ;
> 
> intendo dire che l' uomo si accende velocemente , ma anche prematuramente si spegne , cosicchè quando la donna è al massimo del coinvolgimento , il lui di turno sta già pensando a come interrompere il rapporto ;
> 
> chissà , forse anche nei sentimenti esiste l' eiaculazione precoce . . . . . . .


Ma in questo quadro dove si piazza il ritorno dalla/della ex?


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Ma in questo quadro dove si piazza il ritorno dalla/della ex?


In quello che nel dubbio non si butta via niente?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (19 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In quello che nel dubbio non si butta via niente?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha buttato via me, però...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2007)

*non mi risulta*



Rita ha detto:


> Ha buttato via me, però...


...se dopo una settimana ti ha ricontattata ...e anche adesso ti ha mostrato attenzioni... non ti ha proprio buttata al massimo messa in dispensa ...ma si sa il dolce si mangia alla fine ...


----------



## Bruja (20 Agosto 2007)

*esattamente...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...se dopo una settimana ti ha ricontattata ...e anche adesso ti ha mostrato attenzioni... non ti ha proprio buttata al massimo messa in dispensa ...ma si sa il dolce si mangia alla fine ...


... lui è di quelli che tiene sempre le scorte... ci sono sempre i tempi delle vacche magre e sarebbe imprevidente non considerarlo!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... lui è di quelli che tiene sempre le scorte... ci sono sempre i tempi delle vacche magre e sarebbe imprevidente non considerarlo!
> Bruja


Caxxi di chi si mette in dispensa a fare da provvista per l'inverno!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Caxxi di chi si mette in dispensa a fare da provvista per l'inverno*!!!!!!!


Quoto al massimo livello!


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2007)

*Sono pronta*

Allora, qui sono capite un po' di cose. Ci sono stati dei chiarimenti con Cialtrigo e... anche se vi ho strafracassato le palle per mesi, comincio a pensare che cialtroncello un po' lo sia, ma non proprio a 'sti livelli che pensate/pensiamo.
La storia con Grugno è una storia a cui lui tiene molto. Io lo tento pure, ma mi ritiene pericolosa perchè non sono stata una cosa qualunque per lui. E lui dice che continuare a vederci non avrebbe senso, anche se lui ne è molto tentato.
Io gli credo. 
Mi dispiace che lui sia così preso da lei, ma allo stesso tempo tutto questo da un senso alla nostra storia che, adesso lo credo, lui aveva impostato su basi non così cialtronesche, ma poi dal suo passato è tornata una persona importante per lui.
Mi sa che non resta che accettarlo e forse sono pronta per voltar pagina e per crederci, forse, che esista qualcosa di più anche per me.


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Allora, qui sono capite un po' di cose. Ci sono stati dei chiarimenti con Cialtrigo e... anche se vi ho strafracassato le palle per mesi, comincio a pensare che cialtroncello un po' lo sia, ma non proprio a 'sti livelli che pensate/pensiamo.
> La storia con Grugno è una storia a cui lui tiene molto. Io lo tento pure, ma mi ritiene pericolosa perchè non sono stata una cosa qualunque per lui. E lui dice che continuare a vederci non avrebbe senso, anche se lui ne è molto tentato.
> Io gli credo.
> Mi dispiace che lui sia così preso da lei, ma allo stesso tempo tutto questo da un senso alla nostra storia che, adesso lo credo, lui aveva impostato su basi non così cialtronesche, ma poi dal suo passato è tornata una persona importante per lui.
> Mi sa che non resta che accettarlo e forse sono pronta per voltar pagina e per crederci, forse, che esista qualcosa di più anche per me.


_Pasturatore automatico. È la macchina ideale per pasturare con efficacia, nella pesca in drifting, attirando tonni giganti, squali, pesci spada (durante la notte). Vi consente di continuare a pasturare anche durante lunghe pause o e quindi di trattenere il branco a vostra disposizione. Con un bassissimo consumo di corrente, evita di essere impegnati per molte ore, spesso sotto un sole cocente, nel lancio manuale di esche e di impregnarvi di cattivi odori.  La macchina è provvista di due modi per il funzionamento: "continuo" e "temporizzato". Nel modo continuo, la macchina espelle continuamente le esche e con la velocità della barca, circa 8 nodi, vi consente di effettuare la cosiddetta "strisciata", utile per ottenere rapidamente una lunga scia che aumenterà le probabilità di catturare subito un pesce.  Il modo "temporizzato", consente di pasturare automaticamente..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Pasturatore automatico. È la macchina ideale per pasturare con efficacia, nella pesca in drifting, attirando tonni giganti, squali, pesci spada (durante la notte). Vi consente di continuare a pasturare anche durante lunghe pause o e quindi di trattenere il branco a vostra disposizione. Con un bassissimo consumo di corrente, evita di essere impegnati per molte ore, spesso sotto un sole cocente, nel lancio manuale di esche e di impregnarvi di cattivi odori.  La macchina è provvista di due modi per il funzionamento: "continuo" e "temporizzato". Nel modo continuo, la macchina espelle continuamente le esche e con la velocità della barca, circa 8 nodi, vi consente di effettuare la cosiddetta "strisciata", utile per ottenere rapidamente una lunga scia che aumenterà le probabilità di catturare subito un pesce.  Il modo "temporizzato", consente di pasturare automaticamente.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carinoooo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però adesso dimmi un po' cosa ci trovi di pasturante nel dire: "cara rita, quell'altra è una storia importante per me e non la voglio rovinare faccendo ca...te, lei non se lo merita". Anche se è vero, dà anche prova di essere ancora attratto da me e vacilla, perchè aggiunge "anche perchè con te è come giocare con il fuoco, tu sei pericolosa per la mia testa". Ma questo lo può dire anche solo per non umiliarmi troppo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Carinoooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi è venuto in mente man mano che ti leggevo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mah Rita...per come la vedo, "quell'altra" (come la chiama lui) è ben agganciata all'amo...strattona e cede, e lui gioca di mulinello. 
_"...anche perchè con te è come giocare con il fuoco, tu sei pericolosa per la mia testa"_ è la "strisciata" in temporizzato. Tiene vicino alla barca la preda...sai com'è, le lenze possono pure rompersi, e rimanere senza pranzo...puirino, ci starebbe male, non c'è abituato.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente man mano che ti leggevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma dire a una donna che l'altra è importante e non si vuole rovinare quel rapporto, non è che l'incoraggia molto...
Beh, però è anche vero che dirle che è come giocare con il fuoco le fa venir voglia di provare a bruciarlo un po'


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente man mano che ti leggevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, lui non la chiama così... lui la chiama "un rapporto importante". Quell'altra è roba mia...


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> *Ma dire a una donna che l'altra è importante e non si vuole rovinare quel rapporto, non è che l'incoraggia molto...*
> Beh, però è anche vero che dirle che è come giocare con il fuoco le fa venir voglia di provare a bruciarlo un po'


Come no! Unita alla seconda frase, è vincente...gli da un tocco di "sincerità" e di "profondità" sentimentale. E attizza la voglia di competizione...
Rita, questo Cialtry pastura


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come no! Unita alla seconda frase, è vincente...gli da un tocco di "sincerità" e di "profondità" sentimentale. E attizza la voglia di competizione...
> Rita, questo Cialtry pastura


Non penso che sia così "evoluto" da pensarla strategicamente


----------



## Old Chicchi (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non penso che sia così "evoluto" da pensarla strategicamente


Però questo mi pare un errore un po' classico in queste situazioni, il non considerare il soggetto strategicamente orientato. Questo ha una moglie, mi pare di ricordare e si giostra con un altre due pulzelle. Devi diventare strategico in situazioni del genere, anzi, io credo che sia esattamente questa capacità di tenere all'amo tutte le trote (ormai oggi la buttiamo sulla pesca) che lo fa sentire ancora più Cialtrigo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Non penso che sia così "evoluto" da pensarla strategicamente


Avojaaaa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non più evoluto di un qualunque onesto pescatore   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rita, non ci vuole mica un Napoleone o un Rommel per queste strategie...


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Però questo mi pare un errore un po' classico in queste situazioni, il non considerare il soggetto strategicamente orientato. Questo ha una moglie, mi pare di ricordare e si giostra con un altre due pulzelle. Devi diventare strategico in situazioni del genere, anzi, io credo che sia esattamente questa capacità di tenere all'amo tutte le trote *(ormai oggi la buttiamo sulla pesca)* che lo fa sentire ancora più Cialtrigo.


E' un'allegoria azzeccata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  La pazienza e le strategie richieste, sono molto simili.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Però questo mi pare un errore un po' classico in queste situazioni, il non considerare il soggetto strategicamente orientato. Questo ha una moglie, mi pare di ricordare e si giostra con un altre due pulzelle. Devi diventare strategico in situazioni del genere, anzi, io credo che sia esattamente questa capacità di tenere all'amo tutte le trote (ormai oggi la buttiamo sulla pesca) che lo fa sentire ancora più Cialtrigo.


Guarda ormai è come se la moglie fosse divenuta l'altra e io la perfida tentatrice.
Perchè con l'altra ormai fa "vita sociale", e mica mi ha detto che sua moglie non se le merita le corna, mi ha detto che l'atra non se le merita...
La minima possibilità che sia davvero innamorato, no?


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un'allegoria azzeccata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E allora mi spieghi la strategia se volessi diventare io una pesacatrice di.. squali... circondati dalle meduse


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> E allora mi spieghi la strategia se volessi diventare io una pesacatrice di.. squali... circondati dalle meduse


Se vuoi diventare una brava pescatrice, devi innanzitutto fottertene dei pesci...non aver lo schifo di infilzare i vermi agli ami, per preparare l'esca...
Insomma, pensi davvero di essere così? E poi, vorresti esserlo?
Ci si nasce, Rita. O sennò, ci si diventa molto presto. 
Secondo me, meglio farsi pesce ed incontrare gli altri da pari a pari in mare aperto.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vuoi diventare una brava pescatrice, devi innanzitutto fottertene dei pesci...non aver lo schifo di infilzare i vermi agli ami, per preparare l'esca...
> Insomma, pensi davvero di essere così? E poi, vorresti esserlo?
> Ci si nasce, Rita. O sennò, ci si diventa molto presto.
> Secondo me, meglio farsi pesce ed incontrare gli altri da pari a pari in mare aperto.


e vivendo in una pozzanghera?


----------



## Old fun (21 Agosto 2007)

*uhmmmmmmm*



Rita ha detto:


> Guarda ormai è come se la moglie fosse divenuta l'altra e io la perfida tentatrice.
> Perchè con l'altra ormai fa "vita sociale", e mica mi ha detto che sua moglie non se le merita le corna, mi ha detto che l'atra non se le merita...
> La minima possibilità che sia davvero innamorato, no?


 


Se fosse veramente innamorato, mollerebbe la moglie, allonatanerebbe te, ed erigerebbe un castello per amare Miss Grugno.........., pero' probabilmente pensa così:
1 chi me lo fa fare
2 moglie che lava, stira ecc ecc
3 miss grugno, rompe le palle, ma va beh, sempre meglio di mia moglie
4 c'è pure Rita che ogni tanto si fa risentire
Non mi vedo bello, nemmeno magari tanto giovane, ma ho 3 donne dico 3 a mia disposizione, wow faccio il figo al bar.................
Tutte mi cercano, tutte mi vogliono (non mi sembra manco vero)
Che stupide le donne.................


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Se fosse veramente innamorato, mollerebbe la moglie, allonatanerebbe te, ed erigerebbe un castello per amare Miss Grugno.........., pero' probabilmente pensa così:
> 1 chi me lo fa fare
> 2 moglie che lava, stira ecc ecc
> 3 miss grugno, rompe le palle, ma va beh, sempre meglio di mia moglie
> ...


 
Quoto... e mi girano nel mentre


----------



## Old Chicchi (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Guarda ormai è come se la moglie fosse divenuta l'altra e io la perfida tentatrice.
> Perchè con l'altra ormai fa "vita sociale", e mica mi ha detto che sua moglie non se le merita le corna, mi ha detto che l'atra non se le merita...
> *La minima possibilità che sia davvero innamorato, no?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> e vivendo in una pozzanghera?


Ma di solito anche in una pozza qualche pescetto c'è sempre. Possibile che nella tua, tu sia l'unico?
In ogni caso, guarda Rita...un pesce che pesca il pescatore, è come l'uomo che morde il cane. E' talmente raro, che fa notizia.
Cialtry è un pescatore,  tienilo sempre ben presente


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma di solito anche in una pozza qualche pescetto c'è sempre. Possibile che nella tua, tu sia l'unico?
> In ogni caso, guarda Rita...un pesce che pesca il pescatore, è come l'uomo che morde il cane. E' talmente raro, che fa notizia.
> Cialtry è un pescatore, tienilo sempre ben presente


Io lo mordo il mio cane se me le fa girare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Te lo rammento.. tanto per rallegrare l'ambiante


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo mordo il mio cane se me le fa girare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu non sei l'uomo (o la donna) che morde il cane...sei una iena che morde un licaone.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sai che notizia...capita spesso nel serengeti


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei l'uomo (o la donna) che morde il cane...sei una iena che morde un licaone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica lo posso tenere in cattivita'... cerco di ricostruire l'abitat naturale 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mo' smetto che altrimenti mi linciano che sto deviando il thread


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mica lo posso tenere in cattivita'... cerco di ricostruire l'abitat naturale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deviatori di thread...su Rieduchescional Channel


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Agosto 2007)

*bah*

il fatto che anche un uomo sfigato possa avere più donne non è poi così inusuale.

durante una vacanza in campeggio in austria, tanti anni fa, notai una cosa che mi lasciò di sasso.
esattamente difronte alla nostra tenda, al di là della stradina, c'era la tenda di due ragazze tedesche gemelle, di cui una istruttrice di roccia. l'altra sorella passava, invece, giornate intere sulla sdraio a leggere der spigel o riviste tedesce. passava spesso da loro un tipo sui 40 anni, sfigato in tutti i sensi, almeno a vedersi... ho capito che era il boy friend dell'istruttrice, perchè più volte li ho visti in atteggiamenti intimi. ok.
quello che non sapevo, ma che notai da lì a pochi giorni, era che se la intendeva con tutte e due.
mentre l'altra era fuori per lavoro, lui arrivava e passava ore con l'altra sorella, in tenda.
addirittura, una mattina, arrivato di buonora, l'ho visto metterle le mani sul culo mentre lei preparava la colazione fuori dalla tenda. ho pensato: uellà, il tipo sarà anche sfigato, ma secondo me ci sa fare alla grande...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2007)

*PER SOLI UOMINI*

Ma voi siete così?
Mi spiego.
Interpretate il comportamento degli uomini sempre finalizzato a "ogni lasciata è persa", "basta che respiri", "che figo sono se le faccio fesse", "sono l'uomo che non sapeva amare, ma chi se frega basta che so scop..."
Siete così anche voi?
Lo dite perché p il vostro modo di rapportarvi alle donne?
O sono luoghi comuni che non prevedono la possibilità che gli uomini provino sentimenti, siano combattutti e che vivano contraddizioni?
Mi sembra un po' come per le mogli le amanti sono tutte troie e le mogli arpie in ciabatte...


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma voi siete così?
> Mi spiego.
> Interpretate il comportamento degli uomini sempre finalizzato a "ogni lasciata è persa", "basta che respiri", "che figo sono se le faccio fesse", "sono l'uomo che non sapeva amare, ma chi se frega basta che so scop..."
> Siete così anche voi?
> ...


Ma ti pare, che se lo sono te lo dicono.
Beata ingenuità!!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma voi siete così?
> Mi spiego.
> Interpretate il comportamento degli uomini sempre finalizzato a "ogni lasciata è persa", "basta che respiri", "che figo sono se le faccio fesse", "sono l'uomo che non sapeva amare, ma chi se frega basta che so scop..."
> Siete così anche voi?
> ...


Ma che domanda P/R...certo che siamo tutti così! ma quali luoghi comuni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E voi, siete tutte così?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQjM8P55AFI

Ma dai...provare ad uscire un pochino da certi stereotipi?
Ci sono ominicchi e Uomini...e ci sono donnette e Donne.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2007)

Che cosa e' il youtube attachment?

C'ho la ghestapo e son curiosa


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cosa e' il youtube attachment?
> 
> C'ho la ghestapo e son curiosa


"Cara ti amo" di Elio. Fa vedere come sono rompipalle le donne


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Cara ti amo" di Elio. Fa vedere come sono rompipalle le donne


Ma io sono cosi'... caccia il soldo per la Kelly


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma io sono cosi'*... caccia il soldo per la Kelly


Mai dubitato  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Grace???


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mica lo posso tenere in cattivita'... cerco di ricostruire l'abitat naturale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi pare così grave... visto che sto a ripetere le stesse cose da qualche mese 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Beh... non è vero, utlimamente sono un po' diverse, anche se ruotano sempre attorno allo stesso squalo.
Comunque per la precisione Cialtrigo non mi ha tenuta... tornata Grugno, con cui aveva una relazione prima (e non in contemporanea con me), mi ha allontanata... Mi ha cercata 15 gg dopo e poi basta. E io pure basta. Solo dalla scorsa settimana IO mi sono messa a provocarlo e lui sembra un po' abboccare ma poi dice che non gli sembra il caso visto che Grugno non se lo merita, per lui è importante, non vuole fare cazz.e per non rovinare quella relazione.
Detto questo, basta solo che mi dica che... il suo corpo dice sì e il suo cervello dice no, per farci dubitare del suo sincero amore per lei?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai dubitato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blasfemo... non dovrei neanche risponderti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hermes Kelly bag... coccodrillo oro e diamanti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2007)

*Veramente...*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che domanda P/R...certo che siamo tutti così! ma quali luoghi comuni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ero io che chiedevo a voi uomini di uscire dai luoghi comuni.
Non ho mai letto un uomo che considerasse la possibilità che un altro uomo vivesse con tormento il provare sentimenti e pulsioni per più di una donna.
Quando parlano di sè è un'altra cosa e si riconoscono coscienza e problemi relativi, ma questo non lo riconoscono agli altri uomini.
Per questo vi provocavo ...non vale accusare me (proprio me?!) di ricorrere a luoghi comuni!


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

Scusate, eh, ma adesso io non voglio difendere a tutti i costi Cialtrigo...
Ma analizziamo i fatti da un'altra prospettiva:
Lui, se pur sposato, vive da separato in casa e ha una relazione pubblica con questa Grugno. Relazione che poi finisce per motivi a me ignoti. Quindi comincia a vedere me, che sto distaccata e apparentemente distante da lui (per paura di farmi sentire ingombrante) tanto che lui si lamenta della mia freddezza. Quando Grugno si rifà viva, lui mi allontana subito. Ma mi allontana malamente, quindi io vengo qui a dire quanto è stronzo e quanto mi manca. Voi mi aiutate facendomi notare la sua cialtroneria. Però... manca qualcosa... Il fatto che lui si sia comportato malamente con me, non implica che il resto sia falso. Poi io mi metto in testa 'sta cosa di provocarlo, lui vacilla, mette però le mani avanti dicendo che quella storia è importante e che cadere in tentazione con me che mi sto offrendo su un piatto d'argento sarebbe pericoloso perchè tra noi c'è comunque stato qualcosa di molto intenso. Non vi pare che qui la cialtrona sia io?


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ero io che chiedevo a voi uomini di uscire dai luoghi comuni.
> *Non ho mai letto un uomo che considerasse la possibilità che un altro uomo vivesse con tormento il provare sentimenti e pulsioni per più di una donna.*
> *Quando parlano di sè è un'altra cosa e si riconoscono coscienza e problemi relativi, ma questo non lo riconoscono agli altri uomini.*
> Per questo vi provocavo ...non vale accusare me (proprio me?!) di ricorrere a luoghi comuni!


Scusa...ma di questa frase non ho capito assolutamente nulla. Mi sfugge proprio il senso...
Ma perchè ci chiedi di uscire dai luoghi comuni? Quali? Quelli che hai postato prima? Quelli sono casomai nella mente di chi scrive, non di chi legge.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Di certo, non sono i miei.


----------



## Rebecca (21 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Scusate, eh, ma adesso io non voglio difendere a tutti i costi Cialtrigo...
> Ma analizziamo i fatti da un'altra prospettiva:
> Lui, se pur sposato, vive da separato in casa e ha una relazione pubblica con questa Grugno. Relazione che poi finisce per motivi a me ignoti. Quindi comincia a vedere me, che sto distaccata e apparentemente distante da lui (per paura di farmi sentire ingombrante) tanto che lui si lamenta della mia freddezza. Quando Grugno si rifà viva, lui mi allontana subito. Ma mi allontana malamente, quindi io vengo qui a dire quanto è stronzo e quanto mi manca. Voi mi aiutate facendomi notare la sua cialtroneria. Però... manca qualcosa... Il fatto che lui si sia comportato malamente con me, non implica che il resto sia falso. Poi io mi metto in testa 'sta cosa di provocarlo, lui vacilla, mette però le mani avanti dicendo che quella storia è importante e che cadere in tentazione con me che mi sto offrendo su un piatto d'argento sarebbe pericoloso perchè tra noi c'è comunque stato qualcosa di molto intenso. Non vi pare che qui la cialtrona sia io?


Ho forse omesso di dire che queste considerazioni le ho fatte dopo che ci siamo visti. C'è stato un incontro chiarificatore in cui lui è stato sincero e non cialtrone e ho avuto in questo modo quel distacco decente con considerazione di me che mi spettava.


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2007)

*Bah....*

Mi scuserete ma resto del parere che un uomo come questo per quanto ci sappia fare deve comunque risultare "modesto" come seduttore e come persona in sè!
Insomma non abbiamo trovato una che sia una cosa veramente apprezzabile di lui, sappiamo che è bolso, fuoripeso, alza il gomito e tiene al laccio la moglie, l'amante e la sostituta amante a fasi alterne.... non sarà che abbiamo voglia di disquisire perchè se ne parla continuamente e bisogna pure argomentare, ma in solido ci sarebbe solo da dire che che se ne fa una donna di uno così!!!
Capisco l'amore cieco, capisco l'ambirnte ristretto, capisco che possa avere una sua dannata e sfrontata sicurezza che gli deriva dal menefreghismo assoluto per gli altri, ma l'ha ordinato il medico di farselo bastare???
Ripeto scusate, oggi tra l'altro non è giornata perchp piove da ieri e non ne gira una, ma quando si ha a che fare con un perditempo  bisognerebbe farsene una ragione.
Bruja  

p.s. Da ora in avanti io dirò solo "delenda Cialtry"...


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Blasfemo... non dovrei neanche risponderti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alla faccia...ti accontenti di poco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2007)

*O.T.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Scusa...ma di questa frase non ho capito assolutamente nulla. Mi sfugge proprio il senso...
> Ma perchè ci chiedi di uscire dai luoghi comuni? Quali? Quelli che hai postato prima? Quelli sono casomai nella mente di chi scrive, non di chi legge.
> 
> 
> ...


Chiedo scusa della deviazione del post di Rita.
Osservavo che le ragioni degli uomini non le vedo mai (o quasi mai) considerate dagli uomini.
Mi domandavo perché.


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa della deviazione del post di Rita.
> Osservavo che le ragioni degli uomini non le vedo mai (o quasi mai) considerate dagli uomini.
> Mi domandavo perché.


Beh...non è tanto esatto. Le ragioni di Cialtry sono state abbondantemente commentate. A suo tempo, anche quelle mie, di BD, di lancy...se vai a rileggere, troverai molti pareri di uomini su uomini.


----------



## Old fun (21 Agosto 2007)

*sicura di stare bene?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Blasfemo... non dovrei neanche risponderti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ti accontenti veramente di poco, hai la febbre????


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ti accontenti veramente di poco, hai la febbre????


Senti sposiamoci e poi crepa nel giro di due mesi ok?

Ma saranno i due mesi piu' belli della tua vita


----------



## Old fun (21 Agosto 2007)

*ok*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti sposiamoci e poi crepa nel giro di due mesi ok?
> 
> Ma saranno i due mesi piu' belli della tua vita


 

e se non crepo?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  ho giusto un elenco di cosine che mi potrebbero servire..........,magari poi schiatti tu


----------

